# Amplificador RF 1 vatio no-tune



## joakiy (Nov 1, 2007)

Os presento un proyecto fácil de hacer, se trata de un artículo presentado en el nº 5 de la revista Resistor (5 de Abril de 1981. ya ha llovido, ya)

Un circuito fácil de hacer, con la ventaja de que no requiere ningún tipo de ajuste, aunque funciona con el 2N4427, se le puede acoplar perfectamente un 2SC1970, 2N3553, 2N3866 (consultar los datesheets en cada caso) etc.

_Medidas del circuito impreso: 12.2x4.5 mm_

Saludos 

PD. Por si alguien lo pregunta, no sirve para amplificar un transmisor de esos para el Ipod, ya que estos suelen tener 20 nW (nanovatios) de potencia, insuficiente para excitar el 2N4427. Pero usando otro transistor de menor potencia pero con más ganancia, quizás se obtenga un resultado medio decente.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 1, 2007)

la verdad que es una bendicion encontar un amplificador que que no lleve los engorrosos y super CAROS trimmer. que alivio contar con un amplificador de estos.


----------



## necpool (Ene 29, 2008)

uuuuuh, me saco el sombrero muy buen aporte joakiy, sos un capo, a este lineal tampoco lo conocia, pero si conocia al viejo y querido transistor 2N4427, creo debe ser el mejor transistor de 1W que existe, universal lo compras hasta en la despensa, es barato por estas tierras cuesta $12 (Motorola), existen otros pero son dificiles de conseguir, por ejemplo hay un transistor de 5w que tiene casi el mismo encapsulado que el 4427, este transistor es el MRF237 y tambien es un buen transistor pero medio dificil de conseguir por lo menos en estas tierras, por aqui si se consigue 2sc1971 que tambien es 5w pero con otro encapsulado.

Estoy armando un transmisor pll de 150mw cuando lo tenga listo lo voy a poner aqui PCBs y esquemas, es ideal para sumarle en la salida, el lineal que subio  joakiy.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Pss te comento que aki en mi pueblo no se consiguen los 2N4427  y me gustaría trabajar con el algun dia!


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 26, 2008)

2N4427,2SC1970, 2N3553, 2N3866 no los encuentro¿ sabeis otro...aunque no amplifique tanto...?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Pidelos a una de las muchas tiendas que se encuentran en tu país!


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 2, 2008)

hola jose_flash,

Puedes intentarlo con los BD135, BD139, y me parece que el BD226. Yo los he hecho funcionar y me han sacado más de 2W. Pero ............. son transistores para Baja Frecuencia, y aunque llegan hasta 150MHz, tienen mucha menos ganancia que el 2n4427 y similares.

Tendrás que jugar (y mucho) con los valores de las bobinas y condensadores del circuito.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Podrias subir una foto de tu montaje=?


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 2, 2008)

Anthony,
Esto lo hice (y deshice) antes de que existieran las cámaras digitales, o sea que no tengo foto del montaje. Pero no debería ser demasiado difícil echarlo a andar de nuevo.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sería bueno jejejejej!


----------



## XroyECAX (Mar 11, 2008)

hey muy bueno gracias...solo me preguntaba si puedo acoplarlo a un transmisor en amplitud modulada...ya que obtuve uno de una empresa muy confiable...pero no resulto apenas y logro amplificar 3 metros mas de lo que ya tenia......gracias gran aporte


----------



## XroyECAX (Mar 11, 2008)

hey jose flash el 2n3904 podria ayudarte aplicando en cascada o en emisor comun


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Creo que trendrá que ser una cascada mayor a la del salto angel! Ese engendro solo soporta 100 mA colector!


----------



## VichoT (Mar 12, 2008)

Holas. Ke sea mejor en pull-up y luego estos en cascada   o sera mejor al reves?

BYE!


----------



## alexus (Mar 26, 2008)

hols amigos, este amplificador lo puedo conectar a un receptor de fm? del cual tambien pido algun circuito! jeje desde ya mil gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 26, 2008)

Creo que lo que estas buscando es una antena "activa" receptores hay mucho... todo depende de tu experiencia en electronia, PCB's  (o mahatan tambien te sirve) y en RF


----------



## VichoT (Mar 26, 2008)

Holas.alexus.mira este link kiza te ayude:http://arieldx.tripod.com/estaciondx/proyectos/antenaactiva.htm
como dice anthony neceistas una antena activa. ke seria mas facil ke hacerle las modificaciones a este amplificador no tune. aunke podiras agregar este amplificador no tune a continuacion del ke aparece enla pag .

BYE!

PD: este nulo havia visto pero parece mejor ke el anterior:http://arieldx.tripod.com/estaciondx/proyectos/sintoniaremota.htm


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola, para empezar me asusta un poco preguntar porque tema en el que participo, tema que se muere..

No me queda muy en claro cual es la ventaja que este tipo de amplificador tiene con respecto a los convencionales.

De cualquier manera, voy a probarlo. Tengo un 2n3866. Que modificaciones necesito hacer para usar este transistor en lugar del 2n4427?

Por ahi tenia un par de 2n4427 y al parecer, nunca funcionaron... me vendieron dos transistores que no van ni pa tras


----------



## VichoT (Abr 9, 2008)

Holas.DJ_Glenn.la gran diferencia entre los amplificador al os cuales kreo te refieres (antena activa y amplificador de RF convencionales como el de este tema)esta basicamente enla entrada.

Al amplificadorfiacdor RF 1w no tune de este tema no podes ponerle la antena en su entrada por 2 motivos.

1. La desaptacion de impedancias ( las antenas activas son amplificador de RF no tune con la impedancia de entrada de 50 o 75omhs dependiendo de la antena..aunke debo reconocer ke algunos amplificador  de fuerza tb tiene esta impedancia pero son pocos)

2. Y La mas importante . la potencia de existacion ke los amplificador rekieren ,el amlpi de una antena activa rekiere muuuuucha menos excitacion ke un amplificador de fuerza. ten en cuenta ke una antena trabaja con tensiónes del orden delos mV y hasta los uV en cambio un amplificador de RF de fuerza o salida rekiere alimentacion cercana al voltio(ahy mchos modelos pero porlo gral es asi).


respecto al cambio de transistor no veo problemas en cambiarlo en el datasheet del 2N3866 salen comparados ambos bjt(es decir ke son muy similares) solo ke el 2n4427 puede manejar menos voltios entre sus terminales de carga(colector-emisor) pero para el amplificador expuesto en el tema no creo ke tengas  mayores complicaciones( kiza un pekeño retoke, nada ke te haga desarmar el montaje completo)


Suerte

BYE.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 9, 2008)

VichoT, gracias por responder... solo que creo mi pregunta no se entendio.

La comparacion que me haces es entre un amplificador de antena para un receptor y un amplificador de potencia para un emisor.

Mi pregunta mas bien era referida a eso de NO TUNE... o sea... de cualquier manera siempre hay que realizar algun ajuste verdad?


----------



## VichoT (Abr 9, 2008)

Holas.DJ_Glenn.Bueno el tema de amplificador no tune  es virtual....
es decir ke se an ajustado lso condensos y bobinas del amplificador para ke trabajes al centro de la banda indicada porel fabricante 

O sea para el amplificador de RF  para FM  de banda comercial no tune expuesto aki , signifika ke el amplificador esta ajustado para 98 MHZ(parte central dela banda 88-108Mhz).pero el principio de funcionamiento y las prestaciones ke ofrece son las mismas ke un cto sintonizado (por el usuario)excepto claro por la capacidad de obtener la mayor ganancia en cualkier sector dela banda.

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 9, 2008)

Ahora si VichoT, mil gracias.

Tengo un transmisor cuya etapa final es un MRF238. La etapa atenrior estaba danada y le puse un MRF237... ahora, al parecer hay una etapa anterior a esta que tambien esta danada. Se trata de un modulador TYROS en formato SMD que se supone entrega 50mw a su salida... entre este modulador y la siguiente etapa deberia lograr algo asi como 200 o 300 mw... bueno ese pequeno buffer parece ser el danado.

Que modificaciones deberia hacer al circuito expuesto en este tema para darle este uso en concreto?


----------



## fredy esneider valdes (Abr 12, 2008)

joaki  soy fredy  my pregunta es que se le puede adaptar un dvd a la entrada del circuito para transmitir , es que quiero hacer una emisora regional ya tengo permiso de las  autoridades  para ponerla , seria tan gentil de ayudarmes en esto gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 12, 2008)

Para transmistir necesitas un transmisor en PLL para tener buena estabilidad en la frecuencia!

En el foro hay bastante material sobre el tema


----------



## jose_flash (May 13, 2008)

me parece que voi a hacer este circuito ...pero no encuentro 2n4427 (1W)
 voi a ver si pillo MRF237 (5W) 2SC1971 (5W) ....lo peor es que si son baratos no hay  y si hay son caros de cojon*s



EDIT:

ya encontre el 2n4427 son caritos pero bueno salen a 5,60€ o  lo que es igual en pesos argentinos:  19.77 bolivar venezolano :14159  (caros para lo que cuesta uno normal..)


----------



## Ninhou (May 15, 2008)

Holas, soi principiante en electronica y solo keria preguntarles el de komo se konecta el transmisor al amplificador, segun supuse por la antena, pero,  la entrada del amplificador tiene 2 entradas, es mi duda y gracias de antemano.


----------



## jose_flash (May 15, 2008)

esa duda  es la mia tambien de donde saco yo el cobre del coaxial va a la bobina de la radio ( destacada) y la malla ( al negativo) 

y otra segun los planos las bobinas ¿ llevan todad el mismo cable (1mm)?  menos la de la resistencia..
lo pregunto por que en la foto se ben diferentes grosores de macarron en las bobina pero en las instrucciones pone todas 1 mm  menos la de la resistencia ...


----------



## Ninhou (May 15, 2008)

veo en los componentes que señala que el valor de   C4   es 1K,  he de suponer que es 1Pf, corriganme porfavor, y la anterior pregunta sigo con la duda.


como acoplo el transmisor (del topic destacado u otro) a este amplificador?.


bueno algo mas, no se como calcular las dimensiones de la antena dipolo que sale en la ultima pagina, si alguien me lo diria en cm >.<  porfavor, eso del calculo de 1/2 longitud de onda, segun leo,  no lo entiendo.

gracias de antemano i disculpen si molesto kon estas preguntas.


----------



## jose_flash (May 16, 2008)

1 K es 1 nF ..o si no es asi yo siempre lo pense


----------



## eb7ctx (May 16, 2008)

Ninhou dijo:
			
		

> veo en los componentes que señala que el valor de   C4   es 1K,  he de suponer que es 1Pf, corriganme porfavor, y la anterior pregunta sigo con la duda.
> 
> 
> como acoplo el transmisor (del topic destacado u otro) a este amplificador?.
> ...



Buenas, la "K" en cualquier magnitud significa 1000 unidades, en este caso serian 1000 pf

Y el calculo del dipolo es muy facíl... (una vez que lo entiendes) en el calculo intervienen dos magnitudes 1ª Frecuencia (por lo general expresada en Mhz, millones de herzios) y  2ª velocidad de propagación de las ondas electromagnéticas 
Hay multitud de sitios en Internet donde puedes calcular la longitud del dipolo, escribe en google "calculo de dipolos" y te saldrán varios


----------



## jose_flash (May 17, 2008)

una pregunta me dijeron que si no tenia barniz para RF que le echara a la bobina de la resistencia cera de vela eso es verdad?

y otra cosa lo de 1 K si eb7ctx dice que son 1000 Pf pues como yo dije 1 nF ¿no?


----------



## eb7ctx (May 17, 2008)

Si, un nf es igual a 1k pf  igual a mil picofaradios
y respecto a la cera de vela así es, en muchos montajes de Hf la encontraras como aislante térmico y anti vibraciones, por supuesto que también es aislante eléctrico muy bueno


----------



## Ninhou (May 17, 2008)

bueno buscare sobre la antena.

pero, aun no me responden sobre como acoplo el transmisor al amplificador?, esa es mi pregunta principal.

estaba pensando juntar tierras y poner la antena al (+), eso estara bien?


----------



## jose_flash (May 18, 2008)

no yo creo que el si usas coaxial seria el cobre a la antena y la malla al negativo


----------



## javieromero (May 22, 2008)

Una consulta ¿este amplificador serviría para la banda VHF de la Televisión? ¿con que transistor que no sea el 2N4427 puedo instalar, que sea de esa banda y pueda llegar a esa potencia (el watt)?

Desde ya gracias.-


----------



## jose_flash (May 22, 2008)

estos que tambien nombre : 2SC1970, 2N3553, 2N3866  o consulta un el data de otros..

o tambien me dijeron por la pagina 2 o 3 :BD135, BD139, y me parece que el BD226.


----------



## javieromero (May 27, 2008)

Otra pregunta, con respecto a los transistores, con el BD 135 pudieron lograr los 2 watts de potencia?, lo otra pregunta,con una antena como esta (ver imagen adjunto) puede llegar a los 10 kilometros con solo un watt? y la tercera pregunta si deseo emitir en canal 3 (63 Mhz) con este amplificador se puede emitir una señal de TV?. Espero sus respuestas.

Desde ya gracias.
Javieromero.-


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 2, 2008)

Los transistores los puedes conseguir en tiendas de Valencia y Caracas! Como Pbenavides y DITEL, CA.

Cel: 0416 8847599


----------



## antena (Jun 2, 2008)

Te tomare en cuenta para proximas consultas.
Soy Ingeniero Electronico (USB) y Field Engineer of Broadcasting (MIT). Especialista en emisoras de Radio y TV. Muchos años de experiencia en la instalacion y mantenimiento de emisoras. Hoy en mis rotos libres fabrico pequeños TX FM para Comunitaras.
Saludos a todos desde Carora Lara


----------



## lalex (Jun 10, 2008)

muchas muchas, gracias...


un gran aporte para el foro


----------



## djboofer (Jul 1, 2008)

Una pregunta. Puedo usar el cable coaxial delgado de 50 ohm llamado RG 174?

Gracias


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 2, 2008)

El cable RG174 se usa sólo en conexiones cortas y de baja potencia porque tiene muchas pérdidas.


----------



## djboofer (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, entonces es mejor usar el Rg- 58, Gracias


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 13, 2008)

Bueno, he preparado un artículo escaneado de una revista Nueva Electrónica, de los 80´s, en el que se describe el diseño y cálculo de amplificador de potencia de RF. Diferentes tipologías de circuitos y acoplamientos, tablas de inductancias, características de transistores... Todo muy bien explicado con ejemplos y fórmulas sencillas y claras. Os aconsejo imprimirlo y leerlo entero.

Aquí el enlace de descarga: 





Saludos y que les sea útil.


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 13, 2008)

Uy hermano me sirve mucho ya que estoy buscando un amplificador lineal para un transmisor a ver si hgo uno de ello o se me ilumina una idea.

Una pregunta cunta potenci pueden tirar dos transistores 2n2369, y a que frecuencia pueden trabajar? Mejor dicho la duda mia es como saber en que frecuencia tranaja un transmisor, de que depende del oscilador o de la etapa de amplificación rf.

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 13, 2008)

El 2n2369 es un transistor pequeño. Disipa 360mW, por lo tanto, como en RF vas a tener un rendimiento del 50% puedes sacarle 0,18W. Más de eso ya lo quemas. Eso sí, llega hasta 500MHz, aunque con ganancia reducida. A ver si os leeis los datasheets, que por algo están.


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 13, 2008)

Eso de los datasheet poco se entender me lo he leido cada uno de los transistores pero no los entiendo y como se poco de elctronica si los entendiera no solicitara la ayuda


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 13, 2008)

Cuando tu dices que llega hasta los  500MHz, aunque con ganancia reducida:

Que me quieres dar a entender?   

Ahora puedo colocar varios 2n2369? serian como 4 2n2369 en lugar de 1 2n3866


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 14, 2008)

No se pueden apilar transistores para sustituir uno más grande. Al menos en RF no es nada fácil.

Debes tener en cuenta que todos los transistores presentan unas reactancias parásitas entre sus terminales, que no son nada despreciables en alta frecuencia. 
Si los pones en paralelo esos "problemas" se suman y el comportamiento general es más torpe, incluso imposible de hacer funcionar.

La forma correcta de sacar una potencia apreciable con varios transistores pequeños es con múltiples etapas amplificadoras que reciban su señal de entrada desde un divisor, y la entreguen a un combinador para tener una única salida. Esto se emplea en emisores profesionales en lo que, por ejemplo, si tiene una potencia de salida de 1200w es porque suman las potencias de 4 amplificador de 300w cada uno.

Respecto a lo del límite de 500MHz para el 2n2369, pues bien, eso es lo que se llama frecuencia de corte ó Ft, en la que la ganacia del elemento es 1 (lo que entra = a lo que sale). Es algo que hay que tener en cuenta al diseñar un amplificador (de RF), ó si no, montaremos muchas etapas con muchos ajustes para poco resultado.


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 14, 2008)

mmmmya esta como que dificil para alguien como yo que se poco de esto, lo mejor sera camellar ese transistor o dejarlo si el de potencia, si decido esto ultimo agradeceria que me ayudaria a colocar la antena ok?


----------



## djboofer (Jul 21, 2008)

una pregunta,,,,
yo tengo un transmisor de 0.5w , la mitad de lo que ta este amplificador,
Mi pregunta es, puedo conectar este amplificador a mi transmisor de 0.5w?

Gracias


----------



## djboofer (Jul 22, 2008)

otra pregunta...

El L3 dice, "...Sobre la resistencia R1" que significa esto?

La resistencia debe estar dentro del L3 ? o solo por debajo y el L3 por encima?

Muchas GRacias


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 23, 2008)

djboofer dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta...
> 
> El L3 dice, "...Sobre la resistencia R1" que significa esto?
> 
> ...



Que el hilo de la bobina esta enrollado sobre la resistencia, tomas una punta la pelas y la sueldas en una de las puntas de la resistencia, y la vas liando sobre esta, cuando llegues al final pelas el hilo y lo sueldas en el otro extremo de la resistencia


----------



## djboofer (Jul 23, 2008)

Soy un poco tonto, jeje.

Todavia no entiendo, quedaria como el dibujo 1 o el dibujo 2 ?
Gracias


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 23, 2008)

como el nº1


----------



## djboofer (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok,,,

Muchas gracias


----------



## acervanttes (Jul 26, 2008)

muy buen aporte gracias..mano


----------



## Ines901 (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola!, construí el amplificador del artículo y lo acoplé a un transmisor FM de 144 MHz. El problema es que no hace nada (el amplificador). No se si será que el transmisor no inyecta potencia suficiente para empujar el amplificador....El transmisor funciona seguro porque lo vi en un analizador de espectro, pero no se como hacer para medir la potencia exacta de salida del mismo. Se aceptan sugerencias...en cuanto pueda cuelgo fotos de los circuitos.
Gracias!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 27, 2008)

Ines901 dijo:
			
		

> Hola!, construí el amplificador del artículo y lo acoplé a un transmisor FM de 144 MHz. El problema es que no hace nada (el amplificador). No se si será que el transmisor no inyecta potencia suficiente para empujar el amplificador....El transmisor funciona seguro porque lo vi en un analizador de espectro, pero no se como hacer para medir la potencia exacta de salida del mismo. Se aceptan sugerencias...en cuanto pueda cuelgo fotos de los circuitos.
> Gracias!




Si, muestra los impresos por los dos lados (con la máxima resolución que puedas) y intentaremos ver que pasa


----------



## Ines901 (Ago 29, 2008)

Creo que ya descubrí el problema...el 2N4427 precisa una potencia de entrada de al menos 35mW para funcionar, el transmisor seguramente tenga una potencia de salida menor. Alguien conoce algún transistor que pueda funcionar como driver para el 2N4427? O algún amplificador que funcione en la banda de 175MHz y precise menos potencia de entrada?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 29, 2008)

hola fijate el data del 2n2219 va a andar bien para exitar el 4427


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 29, 2008)

La configuración para sacarle el mayor jugo al 2N2219 es un divisor resistivo en la base con 2 resistencia de 10K y una resistencia de 47 en el emisor..!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 29, 2008)

Buenas , aquí te dejo unos pocos de candidatos ...

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/f/0xu12645kuqarxgpeuywcyyoh13y.pdf

Un saludo


----------



## shibatoyan (Ago 31, 2008)

Señores soy nuevo y necesito ayuda. 

¿Puedo usar este amplificador para darle alcance a un pequeño transmisor de TV?.

¿Que cambios debo hacerle para bajar la frecuencia de trabajo a 53MHz?.

Pienso que solo con cambiar el valor de los filtros pasivos ya lo dejo para trabajar en TV, pero pienso que la señal de TV además de FM tiene componente AM y no creo que se comporte igual si este amplificador trabaja en clase C.

¿Alguien es más rápido para calcular los cambios de los componentes para bajarle la frecuencia de trabajo?. Hay que hacer varios cálculos!.


----------



## difer1125 (Oct 21, 2008)

Que tal amigos estoy interesado en armarme este amplificador para el TRANSMISOR DE FM MINIATURA  de la seccion de destacados, pero quisiera que me dijeran si la potencia de este transmisor es suficiente para exitar dicho transistor de potecia que tiene el circuito?. y si es asi cual es la forma de conectarlo?


----------



## lolilo1314 (Nov 11, 2008)

en mi caso he construido el transmisor d fm (el primer post) y queria saver si con eso podre excitar este transistor.. sino les agradeceria me indicasen un amplificador posible. gracias


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 26, 2008)

Hola necesito información de quien haya hecho el amplificador,si va bien para toda la banda de fm y si verdaderamente es no tune pues necesito uno para otra etapa que necesita esa potencia o cual me aconsejais de los muchos que estan por la red y que hubierais probado,partiendo que Vco tiene una salida de 200 mW y necesito una salida de 1 a 3 Wat sin grandes ajustes.

        Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 26, 2008)

Porque no tratas con el  MRF237? Ese NPN trabaja con 20 mW de entrada y 3-5W de salida.:! Ademas, aguanta hasta 225 Mhz    !


----------



## Guest (Dic 26, 2008)

segun los fabricantes el mrf237 necesita 1 watt de entrada para obtener 5 watt de salida con alimentacion 14 volt y 0,5 amper.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 26, 2008)

Bueno eso del 20 mW se da con una etapita con un par de 2N's de potencia!


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 27, 2008)

Ya pero lo que quiero saber si de verdad este funciona como para fiarse ya que lo necesito para un Tugicom de 25 Wat el cual como digo necesita de 1 a  3 Wat,lo del MRF237 ya los he visto por la red,por ello pregunto algo mas simple aunque no sea no-tune pero sin tantos trimmer,como por ejemplo este del esquema,que se hace uno viejo ajustandolo.
         Una pregunta el 2SC1971 que potencia necesita de excitacion.

            Saludos


----------



## Guest (Dic 27, 2008)

el 2sc1971 tiene de entrada entre 300 y 500 mW con una salida 5 watt.

en la pagina que figura abajo estan los datos del 2sc1971. contiene un esquema simple de lineal 5 watt

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/2/S/C/1/2SC1971.shtml


----------



## Guest (Dic 27, 2008)

segun hoja de datos con 200 mW se obtienen casi 4 watt y con 400 mW se obtienen 6 Watt pero segun "los que saben" la potencia real para este lineal sera el 50 %


----------



## Guest (Dic 27, 2008)

si lo vas a constuir seria bueno vayas publicando !


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 27, 2008)

Gracias Enca segun veo tambien con 200mW funciona aunque entregue algo menos,pues lo voy llevar acabo,el que pongo es no-tune como el tugicon y facil de hacer aunque no le voy a poner smd.
         Ya contare y pondre alguna foto cuando lo termine.

                             Gracias y saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 27, 2008)

Amigo (albatros1) con ese PCB te ahorras el trabajo de armar el filtro de salida.:! Aunque la auscencia de cap's variables, te limitara a no poder transferir toda la potencia a la antena.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 27, 2008)

Ok entendido Enca y referente al no contener filtro o trimmer ya me imagino que al no poder regular no es lo mismo pero bueno simplemente lo quiero como digo para excitar la etapa final o sea el tugicon de 25 Wat,ahora bien lo que tengo que buscar es un acoplador de antena para las estacionarias,ya sabemos que restan potencia pero tampoco quiero grandes pretensiones el medidor de roe y watimetro utilizare el de 2 metros sx-20(1,8 a 200 Mhz)no se si el acoplador de 11 metros modificando la bobina servira pues quiero algo sencillo dos condensadores de esos de las radio y una simple bobiba serviria,pero bueno buscare por la red o me comunicais algo,la antena tengo varias de 144 mhz dos de movil y una yagi que desarmare para dejarla en un simple dipolo.
                     Los componentes ya estan pedidos la fotocopia ya esta preparada para hacer la placa,o sea que ire poniendo los progresos.
   Edito: en la foto del amplificador del 2SC1971 aunque no se distigue bien las unicas dos bobinas que hay que hacer una de ellas es un VK200 creo y la otra hay esta el dilema es una resistencia que no se ve bien si esta bobinada o que o como lo veis vosotros,pue si puedo evitarlas mejor.

             Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Dic 27, 2008)

albatros1 dijo:
			
		

> Ok entendido Enca y referente al no contener filtro o trimmer ya me imagino que al no poder regular no es lo mismo pero bueno simplemente lo quiero como digo para excitar la etapa final o sea el tugicon de 25 Wat,ahora bien lo que tengo que buscar es un acoplador de antena para las estacionarias,ya sabemos que restan potencia pero tampoco quiero grandes pretensiones el medidor de roe y watimetro utilizare el de 2 metros sx-20(1,8 a 200 Mhz)no se si el acoplador de 11 metros modificando la bobina servira pues quiero algo sencillo dos condensadores de esos de las radio y una simple bobiba serviria,pero bueno buscare por la red o me comunicais algo,la antena tengo varias de 144 mhz dos de movil y una yagi que desarmare para dejarla en un simple dipolo.
> Los componentes ya estan pedidos la fotocopia ya esta preparada para hacer la placa,o sea que ire poniendo los progresos.
> Edito: en la foto del amplificador del 2SC1971 aunque no se distigue bien las unicas dos bobinas que hay que hacer una de ellas es un VK200 creo y la otra hay esta el dilema es una resistencia que no se ve bien si esta bobinada o que o como lo veis vosotros,pue si puedo evitarlas mejor.
> 
> Saludos




la otra es una inductancia , que segun el dibujo es de 1 uh, aqui tienes otro ej de ese amplificador


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 27, 2008)

Diego z digo la otra la de 1 uh ya se pero la que esta marcada con interigacion?.


----------



## diego_z (Dic 27, 2008)

segun la otra imagen es una bobina de 5 espiras 6.4 mm de diametro de alambre 0.80


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 27, 2008)

Ya y la otra tambien donde esta vk200 pero los valores lo saben los expertos en la materia sabran el valor que hay que poner pues esta metiendo caña al colector y de pendiendo del voltaje que se ponga asi sera,yo lo alimentare igual que al Vco con 12 volt,y si aparece algun compañero pues que sepa pues lo dira.

  Saludos


----------



## Guest (Dic 27, 2008)

parece una resistencia bobinada.
de ser una resistencia, le pondria minimo 1 Meghoms.
lo extraño es que figuran las dos bobinas con la misma cantidad de vueltas, espesor y diametro siendo una vk200 y la otra muy distinta.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 3, 2009)

Bueno amigos como veis ya llego el transmisor,ya probado unos 200 mW y de lujo el funcionamiento,amigo anthony123 como ves te he hecho caso me decidi por hacer el amplificador con sus trimmer y pasar del no-tune esperemos que el SC1971 entregue sus watios correspondiente para excitar la siguiente etapa,la jodienda esta que el codo(bnc)del Vco no lo entrontre por varias tienda que estuve pues los que tenian eran mas grande,o sea que tendre que poner unos espadines,que le vamos a hacer,anthony cuando quieras me mandas un email para mandarte los BF981 utilizados en el otro proyecto que estan en buenas condiciones con desoldarlos y andando.
    Os pongo una foto.

             Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 3, 2009)

albatros1,  que transistor utiliza el transmisor de 200 mW ?








.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 3, 2009)

Me imagino que seran estos la vista ya me falla y tengo que coger la lupa pues los smd ni te cuento.
              Enca o algun compañero darme el enlace o poner un simple esquema con 2N3553  si puede ser con el pcb si no es mucho pedir ya que tengo por aqui uno y quiero aprovecharlo.


                   Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 3, 2009)

albatros1, estoy experimentando con el 2n3553, pero como desendiente de gallegos soy muy cabeza dura y lo que estoy haciendo es experimentar con un lineal que no esta en los manuales y como era de esperar no consegui la potencia que busco (2.5 watt).

en esta pagina ;
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/2/N/3/5/2N3553.shtml
figura un lineal de philps muy "simple" que entrega 2.5 watt con entrada 200 mW y vcc 28 Volt

el mejor 2n3553 es el motorola.


.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 3, 2009)

Ok enca gracias ya tenia ese andaba buscando algo diferente ya que el tugicom acepta menos de 5 watt que me entrega el el 2sc1971 cosa estraña ya que lo estoy excitando con 200 mW del Vco y no me atrevo a meter tanta chicha y ese es el motivo de querer hacer algo con menos potencia y no se nada del que esta en el apartado en el que estamos pues nadie a contestado sobre como le ha ido el 2n4427 no-tune pues lo mismo me da uno que otro o si utilizo el 2n3553 con el esquema del 2n4427 no-tune seria igual.
             Anthony entendido esta semana te mando los reyes magos.

                   Un saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 3, 2009)

albatros1 dijo:
			
		

> Ok enca gracias ya tenia ese andaba buscando algo diferente ya que el tugicom acepta menos de 5 watt que me entrega el el 2sc1971 cosa estraña ya que lo estoy excitando con 200 mW del Vco y no me atrevo a meter tanta chicha y ese es el motivo de querer hacer algo con menos potencia y no se nada del que esta en el apartado en el que estamos pues nadie a contestado sobre como le ha ido el 2n4427 no-tune pues lo mismo me da uno que otro o si utilizo el 2n3553 con el esquema del 2n4427 no-tune seria igual.
> Anthony entendido esta semana te mando los reyes magos.
> 
> Un saludos





el tema de la potencia de entrada es jodid_ 
si te pasas de rosca te quema el amplificador.
conozco casos de este tipo.


.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 5, 2009)

Bueno ya lo tengo terminado a falta de probar,le he modificado algo como poner una VK200 a la entrada de alimentacion asi como el transistor el 2N3553 por el lado contrario pues quiero ponerle un refrigerador un poco mas pequeño que la placa ya que no es de doble cara pues con los separadores metalicos y caja tambien,no creo que tenga importancia y si va bien probare ponerle los trimmer para el ajuste fino.
             Tambien decir que todo el mundo habla pero no pone si lo ha llevado a la practica o como le ha ido pues yo soy de los que una teoria sin una practica es como el que tiene un tio en Alcala que ni tiene tio ni tiene na.
           Bueno seguire con el tema y os dire como me ha ido.

              Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 5, 2009)

albatros1, el amplificador pinta joya !,

esta bien poner el transistor del otro lado del impreso, el 2n3553 es de levantar temperatura,

probalo con carga fantasma o una antena afinada a la frecuencia que lo vas a hacer trabajar,

experimentando con el 2n3553 cuando alcanzaba los 2 watt se quemaba (algunas veces creo que fue por no tener una buena antena) , ahora experimentando con otro tipo de amplificación no paso los 120 mW,

creo que es el mejor transistor dentro de esa potencia pero muy "delicado" si le das "maza",

te dejo foto de algunos 2n3553 "que dejaron de ser", solo para que tengas precaucion !.
(los tengo siempre presente delante mio, en una latita, cuando experimento)


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 5, 2009)

Esos son muchos transistores quemados       Vivís en una tienda?


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 5, 2009)

Hola Enca por fin lo puse en marcha de locura,no pongo una foto pues lo he modificado casi todo pues no entraba en resonancia,lo de no-tune no me ha servido al menos a mi,al final 4 trimmer de 65 pf la jodienda que solo tenia 3 de los pequeños  y he tenido que poner el otro normal o sea amarillo,mañana pondre una foto.
         He probado con el 2N4427 el 2N3553 y por ultimo el 2SC1971 y funcionan los tres perfecto eso si como bien dices se calientan de lo lindo.
     Una pregunta pues lo que no me gusta y entiendo es cuando cambio de frecuencia tengo que volver a tocar los trimmer,cosa que no me preocupa demasiado pues lo dejare siempre en la misma,pero si me gustaria saber porque si es normal o hay alguna falla.


         Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 5, 2009)

albatros1, que potencia alcansaste ?

cuando calienta demasiado es porque se esta desperdiciando potencia en calor.

para el 2n3553 lo ideal es ponerle un "fan"

como dijo anthony123 ; c3, c5 y c6 tendrian que ser trimmer 65pf

.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 6, 2009)

Hola necesito de vuestra ayuda he probado diferentes microfonos y ninguna me gusta como van o no suenan casi nada o el previo con electrec por mucho que baje la ganancia suena fatal, pongo las carecteristicas del emisor.

Frequency range: 87.5MHz ~ 108 MHz 
Tuning Step: 100kHz 
Transmit Power: 200 mwatts
Stability of Frequency: ±10ppm?-10?~+50? 
Ripple or harmonic waves: <= -60dB
Modulate Frequency error:<=75KHz?100%?
Freq. Response: 100~15000Hz
Antenna Connector: SIP
Audio Input Connector: SIP
Power Supply: 12V DC (The current load of power supply should over 0.5A).

      Decirme que tengo que hacer para que tenga mas o menos una modulacion decente.

          Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 6, 2009)

albatros1, con que voltaje alimentas al amplificador ?,

mediste tensiones en transistor y comparaste los maximos admitidos en hoja de datos ?,

el tema trimmer creo que es para tener en cuenta y por lo que vi en la foto, no tiene.






.


----------



## Guest (Ene 6, 2009)

hay que buscar el punto "Q"


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 6, 2009)

Enca los trimmer ya esta puestos,el transmisor lo alimento con 12 vol y el amplificador tambien con fuentes switch  diferentes y todo correcto,pero sigo esperando que alguien me diga que tipo de microfono poner o que previo para tener una modulacion buena.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola tengo una duda referente a una bobina ya que no entiendo bien la caracteristicas son.
1 turn 1.0 mm copper wire
int.diametrer 10 mm leads 2x10.
     Esto es lo que pone,yo entiendo que es una espira de hilo de 1 mm y un diametro interno de 1 cm lo de 2x10 no lo entiedo pues una espira realmente que es como un arco? o son dos vueltas.

          Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 7, 2009)

albatros1, 

1 turn : 1 vuelta
1.0 mm copper wire : alambre de cobre de 1 mm
int.diametrer 10 mm : diametro 1 cm
leads 2x10 : ?

podes publicar esquema y texto ?


.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola Enca lo que espongo es referente al esquema del amplificador que me pusites sobre el 2N3553,pues por simplicidad y poco espacio que ocupa lo voy a realizar el pcb ya lo tengo en papel pero no tengo muy claro el tema de las bobinas.
          Segun creo L1 es un arco,
          L2 es un VK200
          L3 esta claro hilo esmaltado diametro 4 mm y 15 vueltas
          L4  3 vuelta 12 mm diametro esmaltado.

Lo que no entiendo es el 2X10 y el 2X20 y si L1 es realmente un arco.

          Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 8, 2009)

Esa hoja de datos no te habla de la impendancia de salida..! (creo que es un standar de 50 ohm)

Los trimmer a la final los tenes que ajustar con una carga de 50 ohm y un par de diodos (Una sonda) 

Luego de dicho ajuste, tenes que montarle una antena que realmente te de esos 50 ohm, como una vertical o una dipolo tipo V invertida.

Ademas, debes tomer en consideracion que los ajustes de calidad de sonido, debes hacerlo con un receptor a una distancia "aceptable" del TX para que no lo sature y suene mal.

Saludos

73's y Dx


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 8, 2009)

Que tal Anthny123 entendido,la carga ficticia ya la tengo o dummy load algo asi creo que escribe en ingles,pero no me sacas de la duda referente a las bobinas que es lo que no entiendo bien si la L1 es un arco y si la L2 es una VK200 y lo de 2x19 o 2x20 no acabo de comprenderlo del todo.
       Los BF981 no te los he mandado todavia ya estan desoldados la foto esta hecha con el movil por eso se ve borroso mañana tengo que hacer unas gestiones y procurare mandartelos,tranquilo que lo que prometo lo cumplo y ya me diras en el trabajo que los empleas.El sonido ya lo solucione yel querer hacer este amplificador es simplemente para que tenga todo el equipo las misma medidas ya que el pcb es de 6X3 cm igual que el pll y Vco,mania le llamo yo a eso.

                  Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 8, 2009)

albatros1, estube buscando información y por lo que interpreto las bobinas 1 y 4 llevan nucleo de ferrite ( foto 1 ).

al ferrite (2x10) de la bobina 1 le das una vuelta y al ferrite (2x20) de la bobina 4 le das tres vueltas.

las pedis en las casa de electronica, un ferrite de 2x10 y otro ferrite de 2x20




la bobina 3 creo que lleva un bobinaje "exterior" como la foto 2 pero sin nucleo.





.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 8, 2009)

No entiendo bien enca,creo que la cosa no es asi pues si miras bien el diametro interno de L1 es de 1 cm lo que es lo mismo 10 mm y L4 1,2 cm (12 mm)por eso no me encaja lo de la ferrita,y en el esquema deberia de reflejarse la ferrita,pues de ser asi no me complico la vida modifico lo que espongo en la foto y corto por lo sano nunca mejor dicho y fuera.
            No se y por mas navego no encuentro alguno que este construido para fijarme.


            Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 8, 2009)

Oye tio, no se porque te andas enredando. Creo que tomaste mal las instrucciones:

L1 4 turns, air core, 5.5mm inside diameter 
L2 6 turns, air core, 5.5mm inside diameter 
L3 3 turns, air core, 5.5mm inside diameter 
L4 etched on PCB 
L5 5 turns, air core, 7.5mm inside diameter 

Todas son al *aire*  ,con un diametro interno de medio centimetro y la ultima de 7,7 mm..!

Si te pones a pillar, las demas bobinas son "choques de RF" que facilmente podrias sustituir con una resistencia de 1/2w 100K con unas 50 vueltas de 30 AWG.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 9, 2009)

Oye Anthony no se a quien te refieres con lo de tio creo que el que esta liado eres tu,pues si lees bien estamos hablando de otro amplificador del estandar (2N3553) y Enca contesta que cree que se trata de ese tipo de bobinas,cosa que yo difiero si tu sabes de que tipo de bobinas se trata hazmelo saber.

            Pongo de nuevo el esquematico con sus componentes,para que no te lies.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 9, 2009)

Bueno Enca antes la enseguridad del estandar 2N3553 voy a probar con la parte amplificadora del emisor de 4 Watt ,lo voy a excitar con 200 mW a ver que tal y cuanto entrega en salida,hoy hare el pcb y ya contare como a ido.

              Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 9, 2009)

albatros1 dijo:
			
		

> Oye Anthony no se a quien te refieres con lo de tio creo que el que esta liado eres tu,pues si lees bien estamos hablando de otro amplificador del estandar (2N3553) y Enca contesta que cree que se trata de ese tipo de bobinas,cosa que yo difiero si tu sabes de que tipo de bobinas se trata hazmelo saber.  Pongo de nuevo el esquematico con sus componentes,para que no te lies.



Precisamente...! Se de que circuito estamos hablando..! Y si ves anteriormente, nombras algunas formas de ferrite u bobinas blindadas.

De todas formas creo que ya tienes en mente que las bobinas son al AIRE


----------



## Guest (Ene 9, 2009)

creo que la confusion (en un momento tambien confundi) radica que hablamos de varios amplificador.

anthony123, el amplificador para el 2n3553 lleva 4 bobinas (el esquema que refiere albatros1
 figura en Archivos Adjuntos 2N3553.doc )

albatros1, el que no arriesga no gana y aca lo que se gana aun cuando uno se equivoca es experiencia.
me parece bien comenzar la construccion del amplificador de 4 watt !





.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 9, 2009)

Ammmmm el circuito del datasheet...! Bueno la verdad que tienes que hecharle cabeza a la cuestion. La primera bobina es la de acople, la segunda evita que la RF se valla a Vcc y te arruine la estabilidad, el choque es para evitar DC en la base y la ultima forma un circuito sintonizado y ayuda al ajuste de la inpendancia de salida.

FUENTE: Muchas horas en internet jajaja!


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 9, 2009)

Por fin Anthony lo pillastes crei que no hablabamos el mismo idioma,bueno pues lo dicho voy al de 4 watt,y buena tu filosofia Enca soy de los tuyos pero ante la duda ya sabes pan y agua.pongo el famoso dicho de Edinson pues si no fuera asi estariamos en la edad de piedra porque el alunno que no adelanta a su profesor no es buen alunno.
      Cuando Edison inventó la bombilla, no le salió a la primera, sino que realizó más de mil intentos, hasta el punto de que uno de sus discípulos que colaboraba con él en el taller le preguntó si no se desanimaba ante tantos fracasos. Y aquí entra de nuevo la cuestión de la percepción del error, porque Edison respondió: "¿Fracasos? No sé de qué me hablas. En cada descubrimiento me enteré de un motivo por el cual una bombilla no funcionaba. Ahora ya sé mil maneras de no hacer una bombilla". 

                Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 9, 2009)

Bueno ya esta el PCB ahora a taladrar pensaba soldarlos directamente al cobre pero por estetica y porque son solo unos cuantos agujeros.
           Mañana comentare el funcionamiento.


                             Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 9, 2009)

Bueno casi terminado a falta de espadines y meterle chicha haber como responde,de todas formas quisiera hacer una pregunta ¿que tal funcionaria con 2N4427,2SC1970,etc.?.Es simple como el mecanismo de un chupete como podeis ver.


            Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 9, 2009)

por que no probarlo con el 2n3553 ?!







.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 9, 2009)

el 4427 hasta donde e probado e logrado que genere 1,5w y una distancia de alrededor de 2,5 km , eso si nunca radio china


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 9, 2009)

Del 2SC1970 tengo muchas referencias buenas, tanto del che Diego como de otros compañeros QRPeros.

Ademas, la familia 2NXXXX yo la utilizaria mas que todo (y siempre lo he visto asi) para formar parte del driver del Tx


----------



## Guest (Ene 10, 2009)

.





albatros1, estamos impacientes por saber "el resultado"   





.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 10, 2009)

Yo tambien me incluyo en esa lista..! Miguel (Albatros) tenes medidor de potencia?


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 10, 2009)

Que tal Enca y demas familia de maravilla super contento 2,3 Watt mas o menos he podido conseguir,lo he probado excitando el  de 25 watt y da miedo como sale,ahora conseguir una cajita como Dios manda y andando,tanto el emisor como el amplificador(2N3553) los alimento con fuentes diferentes switch 12 volt y buscando en el trastero aparecio la que pongo en la foto y comento que tendra mas o menos unos 10 años pues para alimentar el de 25 Watt estaba utilizando dos fuentes de alimentacion de las emisoras pues necesita de 20 a 28 volt para funcionar y al verla me puse super contento pues con un transformador toroidal de 12+12 que tengo y con LM338T aguanta perfectamente los 2 Amp que consume.
        Por lo tanto conseguido y quien quiera hacerlo le digo que adelante pues sinceramente,facil economico y fiable o lo que es lo mismo bueno,bonito y barato.
Edito:simplemente una pega me da mas salida en frecuencias bajas que en altas me imagino que sera juntar o separar las espiras de alguna de las dos boninas pero no se cual retocar.
          Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 10, 2009)

Si Anthoni el telecom SX20 1,8-200Mhz el que tengo en el equipo de 2 metros el de agujas cruzadas,ah una pregunta tengo un talky por aqui de los primeros que salieron de dos metros que esta modificado de 136 a 174 Mhz. Es dificil encontrar un transverter o posible modificacion para los 3 Metros (88,108Mhz),y otra cosa que previo que tengais por hay o esquema me recomendais para meter de paso en el equipo.


  Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 10, 2009)

10 Ω  para albatros1 !


BIEN albatros1 !


----------



## Guest (Ene 10, 2009)

albatros1, estoy un poco confundido con relacion a las potencias 
de entrada y salida, esquemas, componentes, ...


podes publicar con detalles este amplificador ?




.


----------



## swastic (Ene 11, 2009)

Se agradece el aporte


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 11, 2009)

Gracias swastic,enca el amplificador de 25 Watt creo que te refieres a el es comprado,lo compre en Israel por web asi como otras cosillas mas esta basado en el MRF314,pongo el pdf.
Ahora esta semana si tengo tiempo me pondre a hacer este otro esquema de amplificador para un amigo,pero con tiempo como digo,y como de costumbre ire poniendo los pasos,simplemente encontre una pega que en el choque de la resistencia de 22R que esta bobinada,no pone ninguna caracteristica tendre que ir probando y en vez del 2N4427 pondre el 2N2219,eso si con el 2SC1947 como final.


      Edito: Cual es la diferencia del 2SC1947 al BFS22 pues entregan lo mismo y el BFS22 cuesta mucho menos.


         Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 11, 2009)

albatros1, me refiero publicar el exitador y los dos amplificador (de 2,3 watt y 25 watt).

la confusion que tengo es con el amplificador de 2,3 watt con relacion a que componentes usaste.





("Edito: Cual es la diferencia del 2SC1947 al BFS22 pues entregan lo mismo y el BFS22 cuesta mucho menos.")

la diferencia radica en la calidad del transistor.
es como la marca, no es lo mismo un motorola que otro marca pirulo.


.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 17, 2009)

Bueno al final me he decidido por este amplificador,entrada 10mW salida 8Watt ya que quien me lo pidio lo queria asi,pero tengo una pregunta que hacer ya que no especifica mucho sobre el tema y es la resistencia ajustable de 1K la funcion que tiene?.
  Seguire publicando los progresos.

               Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 17, 2009)

Si mal no recuerdo, esa resistencia se emplea para ajustar el voltaje de alimentacion. El TIP41 funciona como un "desacoplador" y disminuye el ruido a la salida.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 17, 2009)

Ok Anthony gracias por la información pues no sabia nada sobre el tip41 pues es la primera vez que lo utilizo.

    Anthony ya salio eso para ya espero que la semana que viene lo tengas,ya me contaras.

         Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 17, 2009)

Albatros, podes publicar con detalles el amplificador de 2,3 watt que utilizaste para exitar el amplificadorf. de 25 watt ?.



las fotos salen con mucho reflejo,

las podes tomar con luz "domiciliaria" ubicando el objeto a fotografiar en una posicion que no rebote la luz en el lente de la camara,

si la sacas con flash, la luz no pege en el objetivo a fotografiar utilizando como filtro una tela muy fina, cortina, papel de calcar, ...




.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 18, 2009)

Que tal Enca lo del amplificador (2N2553)no tiene mucho que explicar ya que lo unico que hice como ves en anteriores post es corta con una ligera modificacion del PCB la etapa final del emisor de 4 Watt y excitar con 200mW,las fotos ya se que salen un poco mal pero como ves estoy al lado del pc y con el movil las hago no me molesto en tener que poner el cable usb y tener que coger la camara digital,pero tomo nota cuando lo termine las pondre como Dios manda,y como no me han llegado todavia los componentes lo estoy montando segun veo.

                 Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 18, 2009)

albatros, disculpame la insistencia, el dato que falta es valor de los componentes: resistencias, capacitores, trimmer, detalle del choque,



.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2009)

Pon en google: 4W FM transmitter y encontraras ese circuito con todos los datos


----------



## Guest (Ene 18, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pon en google: 4W FM transmitter y encontraras ese circuito con todos los datos







anthony, me interesa el dato de albatros porque creo que  iso alguna modificacion con valores de componentes.


.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 18, 2009)

Hola Enca los componentes son los mismo el pcb practicamente es el mismo del corte como puedes ver en otros post mas atras conservando todo incluso bobina del pcb,es facilisimo como puedes ver 4 trimmer,dos ceramicos y un par de bobinas mas el 3553 y a funcionar,perdon y un par de VK200,en algun apartado de este foro esta todo el emisor al completo y traducido al castellano,busca que lo encuentras de todas formas este es pero en ingles  http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.htmls.
   El amplificador que estoy realizando para mi amiguete va para adelante como veis a falta de unos cuantos componentes que me hacen falta.

                   Ya contare cuando este terminado.

         Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 18, 2009)

OK albatros, gracias por los datos,


en 15 dias me desocupo y lo construyo.




.


----------



## Guest (Ene 18, 2009)

.



albatros, que alcance tuviste, podemos decir kilometro`s ?.



.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 18, 2009)

Amigo Enca aqui en el pais que vivo(España)concretamente Madrid es dificil decir el alcance de los 2,3 Watts conseguidos,pero para tu información en la casa que tiene la familia que esta en el campo donde tengo todo el equipo de radioaficcion lo probe me fui con el quad y con el cuenta kilometros comprobe que a 10 kilometros se escucha perfectamente la musica que deje puesta,la antena una Diamond NR-22L 5/8 de movil ajustada a 107,3 Mhz.

Seguro que si hubiera seguido seguiria la portadora.

           Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 18, 2009)

DIEZ KILOMETROS ?!



creo que voy a tener que adelantar la construccion !


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 19, 2009)

Enca no te ilusiones demasiado no se como esta esta banda en tu pais pues en el mio cada 10Khz hay emisoras,y ya sabes no se puede competir con los miles de watios,la prueba esta hecha en campo libre sin edificios solamente se interponen las perdices y las liebres,pero si te digo que en ciudad desde un 6 piso los dos kilometros los he conseguido con un enjambre de pisos por delante eso si vivo en la parte mas alta y el excitador PLL.
  Edito:Tambien te digo una cosa con algunos receptores de esos llamados de ultima generacion no he conseguido escuchar demasiado,sera por la sensibilidad,pero con un viejo grundig satellit 6000 de los años 60,70 al cual tengo un cariño especial y lo guardo como oro en paño pues es fruto de los 13 años que se tiro mi padre en alemania escuchaba perfectamente la transmision.De todas formas si quieres algo similar pero con una salida de 5 Watt mira el doc.

           Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 19, 2009)

albatros, en argentina hay mas de 3000 radios comunitarias, 
pero siempre hay un lugarcito para ubicar otra radio,
los que ponen una emisora con varios kilos en su mayoria tienen menos audiencia que una emisora de barrio,
al vecino le gusta escuchar a su vecino,



me resulta interesante el 300mW a 5W, faltaria el dato de bobinas, 
creo que RFC es un VK200 y L 7 media caña en PCB,
faltaria datos de L 8, 9, 10,
L 11 podra sustituirse por un vk200 ?



D/P: tengo un problema, la bajada de la antena la tengo con cable 75 Ω


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 19, 2009)

Te mando el tema de las bobinas.

      Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 20, 2009)

Bueno como veis casi esta terminado a falta de soldar el 2SC1971 y dos componentes que mas que tengo unas dudas y me gustaria me ayudarais,pues bien donde va la resitencia de 22 oh supuestamente tiene que ir con una perla de ferrita y me pregunta es si influye no ponerla pues no tengo ninguna,y la otra es donde va el choque 10uh que tampoco tengo pero si tengo de 15uh y de 4,7uh influiria mucho poner el de 15uH.

       Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 20, 2009)

albatros, creo que es importante la mini-ferrita que va con la r 22 ohms, tene en cuenta que "frena" la rf a masa, no se cuanto pueda influir no colocarla, de ultima si no la conseguis igual probalo sin la ferrita, no va a afectar el circuito.


acordate que el 2sc1971 opera entre 12 y 13.5 volt,
que fuente vas a usar?


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 26, 2009)

Hola mirando por Internet he encontrado este pequeño emisor controlado por cristal con una amplificadora gama de frecuencia, el cual me gustaría mas adelante realizar pues nunca he realizado ninguno con cristal, digo mas adelante pues estoy ahora con otro tema.
    Pero eso si al mismo tiempo si algún valiente quiere hacerlo a la par para así compartir experiencia o posibles modificaciones.

        Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 26, 2009)

Ese transmisor *SI* funciona..! Pero yo le hari pequeños cambios para hacerlo mas sencillo e igual de funcional...!

SaludoS 73's


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 26, 2009)

Que tal Anthony no me has contestado al privado,para saber si te llegaron los transistores.Dime Anthony si tienes una idea mas simple dimela pero con cristal,de todas formas encontre otro igual pero con mas potencia.


    Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 26, 2009)

Hacer un VXO con un NPN y un varicap. En el colector colocas un LC calculado para un armonico impar (3,5,7,9..). Es recomendable utilizar cristales de 10 Mhz o 12 Mhz para no tener que utilizar muchas etapas amplificadoras *"sintonizadas"*


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 26, 2009)

Como si hablaras chino Anthony eso lo dejo para ti y los espertos ya que yo solo me limito a ver el esquema a leer si esta probado y no me saques mucho mas de esto,pues como sabes no es lo mio y mis limitaciones ante crear un proyecto no son las idoneas.

          Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 26, 2009)

Cuando pueda publico un esquemita.:! Por tu parte (Lados europeos) es mas facil obtener muchas piezas que por aqui son un dolor de cabeza.:!  Asi que nosotros tenemos la información y uds las piezas.:!


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 26, 2009)

Si tienes tiempo y quieres no vendria mal.pero de todas formas tengo una reliquia de los años 70 el cual fue uno de los emisores que compre en kit ya que los otros me los hacia a traves de las revistas,bueno te comento que es un emisor de lo mas estable que he conocido y si pones la dichosa bombilla brilla que da gusto a parte del led que lleva para saber si estas irradiando,es de lo mejor dentro de la sencillez que he conocido,pero ahora entras tu,Anthony por que no te basas en el esquema para poner un cristal o conectar un pll,pues como te digo es algo especial el cariño que le tengo ya que mis conocimientos no son los tuyos.De todas formas si alguien quiere que publique el pcb y componentes lo haria con mucho gusto pues todo lo tengo escaneado.

           Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 26, 2009)

Si supieras que estoy iniciandome en el mundo PLL con el 4046 y la ayuda de un compañero del foro.:! Pero por los momentos no tngo nada en fisico. Todo es conceptual..!

Cuando salga de vacaciones me monto a trabajar


----------



## Guest (Ene 26, 2009)

albatros1 dijo:
			
		

> Si tienes tiempo y quieres no vendria mal.pero de todas formas tengo una reliquia de los años 70 el cual fue uno de los emisores que compre en kit ya que los otros me los hacia a traves de las revistas,bueno te comento que es un emisor de lo mas estable que he conocido y si pones la dichosa bombilla brilla que da gusto a parte del led que lleva para saber si estas irradiando,es de lo mejor dentro de la sencillez que he conocido,pero ahora entras tu,Anthony por que no te basas en el esquema para poner un cristal o conectar un pll,pues como te digo es algo especial el cariño que le tengo ya que mis conocimientos no son los tuyos.De todas formas si alguien quiere que publique el pcb y componentes lo haria con mucho gusto pues todo lo tengo escaneado.
> 
> Saludos





albatros, estas haciendo buenos aportes con esquemas de rf, 

faltarian datos de componentes !



con relacion al brillo de la bombilla, esto es relativo porque puede una bombilla brillar (por la señal portadora) y la señal modulada no salga, 

tengamos en cuenta que un circuito rf se lo divide en dos: uno con corriente cc y otro con corriente rf con información portadora y modulada sin distorsion.

la bombilla puede brillar porque recibe la señal portadora pero esto no quiere decir que este emitiendo si la señal modulada no es amplificada,

ocurre aveces que se amplifica solo la portadora, o la portadora con la modulada saturada, etc,


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 26, 2009)

Gracias Enca, apeticion tuya publico los datos de dicho emisor pero me gustaria que algun experto se pusiera manos a la obra para modificar el circuito y poder conectar un pll o cuarzo.

   EMISORA FM

Tensión   12Vcc
Consumo máximo 130 mA
Potencia de salida 1 Watt
Excursión F.M + o – 75 Khz.
Entrada de audio  100mV/47Koh
Led indicador RF en antena.

Bueno pues lo dicho es una pequeña emisora la cual trabaja en la banda de FM (88-108 MHz).Tiene una potencia en antena de 1 Watts radio de acción dependerá de la calidad, ubicación y altura de la antena, pero dado el fin experimental del equipo, deberá limitarse a unos centenares de metros.
   Puede utilizarse algun tipo de mezclador.
Los 2 choques son barras de ferrita bobinadas de 1cm de largo.
Los 2 trimmer son de 22pf.
Las dos bobinas estan hechas con hilo esmaltado de 0.6 sobre un mandril de 6mm todas juntas.
La bobina de sintonia ver manual.

         Bueno pues esto es todo espero que a alguno os sirva de provecho.

    Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 26, 2009)

.



gracias albatros, de cada circuito siempre se aprende algo nuevo !

ya lo tengo agendado, y como bien decis esto es una "reliquia de los 70".



.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola alguien me puede decir donde radica la diferencia del BFR91 y BFR96 independientemente del voltaje y consumo pues el circuito que tengo previsto hacer utiliza estos dos transistores pero no tengo el BFR96 y quisiera saber si puedo utilizar en su lugar el BFR91 ya que no encuentro grandes diferencia si no para comprarlo.


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2009)

hola albatros, en la pagina http://www.radioaficionados.es/ tenes componentes en venta.

hace unos meses salio publicado un bfr96 en 8 euros y especificava: "de todos tengo hoja de datos que puedo enviar. El precio es con envio nacional incluido por correo.", abajo la pagina con el aviso:
http://www.radioaficionados.es/foros/viewtopic.php?p=24374&sid=a857e569664a6aa1df8eda7dff9c7c82 


.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola Enca preguntaba si puede servirme el bfr91 pero creo que no es posible tendre que poner el bfr91 seguido del  bfr96 y despues el final cuando empieze ire publicando,el tema estaba que tengo varios bfr91 y queria saber eso pero como te digo al final tengo que comprar el bfr96,y Enca no se donde compras a mi me sale el BFR96 0,4320EUR mas iva o sea un poquito mas de medio euro.
 EDITO:ya vi el enlace gracias pero de todas formas salen caros pues los 10 a mi me costarian menos de 5 euros.



          Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2009)

albatros, en argentina un bfr96 cuesta 0,700 euros y con iva no llega a 1 euro

interprete tu mensaje como que al transistor no lo conseguias, 
teniendo en cuenta que incluia costo del envio me parecio que el dato podia servir para "safar".




estoy tratando de hacer andar el amplificador que utilizaste como exitador para el de 25 watt, lo utilizo como amplificador tv en frecuencia para canal 4, 
la señal sale pero tengo problemas con interferencias, 
le voy a tener que diseñar un pasa bajos.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 28, 2009)

Si Enca con los gastos incluidos salen bien de precio pero eso para los que se dediquen de pleno a esto pues para que quiero tener 10 cuando necesito uno pues de momento paro,ya este otro amplificador que voy a ponerme mañana con el es para otro amigo de mi hijo y estoy viendo el tema de la emisor por tv,ya que donde vivo estan los almacenes que abastecen los chinos a toda España  que vienen desde el puerto de Valencia,y he visto cosas interesantes para ponerle luego un pequeño amplificador.


              Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 30, 2009)

Bueno ya tengo todo para empezar este amplificador(The layout of the BFR91-BFR96(S)-2SC1971 6 Watts FM broadcast (87,5-108MHz) Profline)pues despues de no saber por cual decidirme me puse en contacto con la station KWQRW de la ya desaparecida pagina http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lpfm-pirate_radio/ el cual publico en su dia este circuito entre muchos mas,y me aconsejo este en concreto ya que como veis no tiene muchos quebraderos de ajustes.El PCB esta ya hecho no me ha salido como yo quisiera pues cambie de papel y se me pegaba la parte plastica de masiado a la placa,pero puede pasar.
 Veremos si con 10 mW que es para lo que esta pensado llega a entregar los 6 Watts.

 Ya os ire contando.


         Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 30, 2009)

.


lo mas importante del "bobinado" en PCB es respetar medidas y espesor de pista, 
creo que igual se ve bueno el PCB


.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 30, 2009)

Bueno terminado a falta de ajustes pues no los tengo aqui para hacer las mediciones,pero con el  fm-meter esta a maxima potencia,se calienta queda gusto el 2SC1971 y eso que lo alimento con 12 volt,y no con 13,8 como me dice el que lo publico,la resistencia ajustable de 47R la he puesto fija,y si algun dia hiciera otro los componentes serian smd pues las he pasado canutas para soldar pues los espacios son reducidos,ahora queda que el que me lo pidio lo meta en una caja.
              Ahora tengo puesto el mp3 para probar y se oye de maravilla.


           Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 30, 2009)

.


albatros, solo queda probar su alcance,

acordate que del otro lado del continente estamos esperando los resultados que seguro seran muy buenos !,

.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 30, 2009)

Esperemos Enca mañana te contare,ah¡ te animo a hacer el que esta en el tema con el LM358 veras como oyes  las moscas que pasen a 5 metros.
    Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 30, 2009)

.



albatros, todavia estoy peleando con el amplificador para canal 4, la potencia se va por los armonicos!


.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 31, 2009)

Todavia andamos asi Enca,no le ivas a poner un filtro pasa-bajos,ponlo y seguro que se te solucionan los problemas.


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 31, 2009)

Haber quien me puede echar una mano con con la dummy load ya que no distingo las pista y me gustaria tener algo asi en casa para salir del paso,o algun circuito similar pero con indicacion por led.

Edito: Segun creo sera asi ,si estoy confundido me gustaria que me corrigierais,creo distinguir de la r1 a r5 son de 200r y r6 de 100r,(r13,r7,r9,r11 son de 100k,(r14,r8,r10,r12 de 100r)diodos 1n4148,pero me imagino que las que tengo marcadas con los puntos verdes van unidas entre si ¿estoy confundido?.Otra cosa al poner la antena yagi ni se inmutaba el fm-meter a sido poner la resistencia ajustable de 47R graduar y otra vez en funcionamiento,¿que funcion tiene dicha resistencia,pues con distintas antenas hay que retocar?.


             Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 31, 2009)

albatros1 dijo:
			
		

> Todavia andamos asi Enca,no le ivas a poner un filtro pasa-bajos,ponlo y seguro que se te solucionan los problemas.



ya probe con tres pasa bajos pero es dificil de filtrar,
no es lo mismo filtrar una señal con audio que una señal con información de video, es un poco mas complicado.


.


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Albastros1*
Saludos desde la republica del peru, sabes con gusto vi tu pulicacion de tu RELIQUIA, es muy buena, y te cuento que lo estoy ensamblando, tengo casi todos los componentes, pero tengo una pequeña duda respecto a las bobinas:
 Dices:
1. Que los choques son barras de ferrita bobinadas de 1 cm de largo...la es pregunta de cuanto de ESPESOR ES?.

2. Las dos bobinas estan hechos de hilo esmaltado de 0.60 sobre un mandril de 6mm todas juntas: la pregunta es: mandril es un molde?...y de cuanto de diametro interno? y cuanto de largo tiene la bobina?, en resumen: es una bobina con nucleo de aire?.

3. Respecto, a la bobina de sintonia: el alambre que numero es?..que diametro tiene la bobina propiamente dicho? y la formita es un molde? y lleva ferrita por dentro?, cual es el largo de la bobina? favor detallar mas sobre esta bobina.....

4. La placa que medidas tiene? ....es: 10.5cm X 17 cm..
5. Respecto: al potenciometro no encontre de 47K y le estoy colocando uno de 50K.
6. En la placa se ve 5 agujeros 3 para las patitas me imagino del pot y los dos que estan en la parte posterior? para que son?...

Mucho agradecere ayudarme en la construccion de este hermoso transmisor...

Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola voy por partes los choques como bien dices largo 1cm grosor 3mm hilo de de 0,3mm esmaltado aunque probe con las vk200 y funcionaba perfectamente,esto no es critico.las bobinas L2,L3,L4 como bien dices el diametro interno es de 0,6 mm al ir juntas el largo ya te lo dice.La bobina de sintonia es de 3mm con nucleo de ferrita y el hilo de 0,8 desnudo o sea sin esmalte  en cuanto a la placa las medidas son 10,5X6,5mm,y en cuanto a los agujeros del potenciometro son para el interruptor pues el potenciometro que lleva tiene para apagar y encender.
            Espero que te haya sido de util.

                     Saludos


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 16, 2009)

Alatros1:
Que gusto, muchas gracias por tu respuesta al estilo ejecutivo:....

totalmente claro, solo me quedo una duda respecto a la bobina de sintonia:

Por favor,  expliqueme un poquito mas detallado, por cuanto en la figura se ve inclusive con ferrita desplegable 

Gracias:


----------



## albatros1 (Mar 16, 2009)

No tiene secretos segun mueves el nucleo asi varias la frecuencia te aconsejo que una vez tengas la frecuencia que quieras le pongas unas gotas de cera dentro del mandril para que no se mueva aunque si quieres probar o te es dificil conseguir dicha bobina dejala fija y sin nucleo de ferrita y cambia el C5 por un trimmer y lo mismo te gusta mas.

                    Saludos


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 16, 2009)

Albatros1

Ok, el diametro de la bobina es de 3mm? y cuantas vueltas de alambre le doy?. 
El C5 con cuanto de valor lo modifico?


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 16, 2009)

Albatros1
Respecto al Dummy load, efectivamente las resistencia R1,R2,R3,R4 y R5 son de 200 ohm, recuerda que toda resistencia instalada en paralelo divide su valor = resultado de estos 5 un valor igual a 40 Ohm y como la mayoria de los TX estan diseñado para votar 50 ohm a este dummy load le faltaria  10 ohm,  lo cual se obtiene colocandole un resistencia de 100 ohm tal como se aprecia la final y cada resistencia debe ser de 2 watts  (esta diseñado para soportar 10 watts), respecto a las pistas lo que estan  marcadas con verde: total correctas y los verdes esta dudoso...
 saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yo le tengo puesto uno 4,2 a 22pf murata(Rojo) esos de dos patillas para que quepa bien en cuanto a la bobina juega para que te cubra toda la banda 3 o 4 vuelta diametro interno  de 4 a 5mm.

                   Saludos


----------



## oscareev (Abr 29, 2009)

Albatros1,

seria bueno también hablar de las fuentes PWM que utiliza tugicom para los transmisores, seria bueno si lograramos construir una de esas fuentes de voltaje, por su practicidad y bajo peso y muy buen desempeño.

http://www.tugicom.com/rf-power-supplies.html

suerte


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 29, 2009)

buenas noches estoy pensando en armar el amplificador pòsteado parece bueno y que sirve ya que es extraido de una revista una duda mia es la sigueinte tiene que ser precisamente para la elavoracion de las bobinas alambre plateado no se puede cobre esmaltado y los valores de c que aparece asi como le haria para ubicarlos correctamente agradeceria su colaboracion
pdt se le podria gregar otro cable coaxial de 50ohm que no sea rg58u gracias


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

para recepcioon andara?


----------



## chua (Jun 21, 2009)

lo tengo realizado al proyecto me queda ahora como provarlo - alguien me da algumas sugerencias ya que soy nuevo en el tema de la radio frecuencia y lo unicas esperiencia es en los modulos tws que son modulos de radio control. como puedo usar el prototipo de manera de usarlo en un microfono  de tipo espia.


----------



## alexus (Jun 21, 2009)

lo conectas al transistor de salida.

yo lo usaria como "booster" de recepcion, servira?


----------



## chua (Jun 29, 2009)

las formulas para cada configuracion no tienen demostracion matematica son empiricas esto es una de las pocas dudas que tengo para empesar a calcular etapas de amplificación de poteencia.
*otra duda que significa jaf1 (seria la impedadncia de juntura) 
*como se obtienen las formulas para pasar de la resistencia paralelo  y reactrancia paralelo a serio  de la juntura de un transistor
*a que llaman bobina link de un oscilador


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

lo probare aver que tal funciona,tengo ganas de montar uno


----------



## Farnklyn Ayestas (Ago 3, 2009)

Muy interesante y sencillo amplificador lo probare y luego les cuento .

Gracias por tu valioso aporte

Saludes


----------



## diego_z (Ago 5, 2009)

albatros1 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno ya tengo todo para empezar este amplificador(The layout of the BFR91-BFR96(S)-2SC1971 6 Watts FM broadcast (87,5-108MHz) Profline)pues despues de no saber por cual decidirme me puse en contacto con la station KWQRW de la ya desaparecida pagina http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lpfm-pirate_radio/ el cual publico en su dia este circuito entre muchos mas,y me aconsejo este en concreto ya que como veis no tiene muchos quebraderos de ajustes.El PCB esta ya hecho no me ha salido como yo quisiera pues cambie de papel y se me pegaba la parte plastica de masiado a la placa,pero puede pasar.
> Veremos si con 10 mW que es para lo que esta pensado llega a entregar los 6 Watts.
> 
> Ya os ire contando.
> ...



hola estoy interesado en armar este diseño podrias indicar donde conseguir mas datos , como pcb y componentes ?


----------



## Maumana (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola Joakiy, me parece muy interesante tu amplificador, además de sencillo y barato.  Quría preguntarte si este amplificador podría servir para enviar una señal simple o codificada para activar a distancia un dispositivo ?  Me imagino que se trendría que construir un receptor con una frecunecia específica para que funcione para este fin.  La idea es activar una sirena comunal en caso de emergencias, pero que la pueda activar cualquier vecino en caso de tener alguna emergencia.
Te agradecería si me puedes dar una idea para esto


----------



## edgar_soliz (Ago 31, 2009)

Bueno estas son las posibilidades que me comento:

1.- mediante IR como un control remoto de tv
la desventaja es que es de muy corto alcance

2.-mediante radio control como un auto de control remoto de juguete
bueno estos juguetes trabajan en frecuencias por debajo de la 87.5Mhz

3.-mediante un celular que active un relé tomando alguna característica
del celular como la luz el sonido para activar el relé.

bueno en tu caso si quieres que los vecinos activen la sirena a distancia muy largas
te recomiendo el del celular ya que te saldría muy barato hacerlo. Solo tendrías que conseguir un teléfono que nadie quiera y construirte un circuito que active un relé mediante la luz y lo proteges de luces externas a la del celular como en una caja  y listo.


----------



## olegas (Sep 8, 2009)

buen circuito voy a experimentar con otros transistores


----------



## hlira01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola lei las paginas del foro y creo que se perdio un poco el tema central que era el amplificador de rf de 1 watt no tune, al final me quede con que un compañero del foro modifico el diagrama y agrego 4 trimmers de 65 pF, que tal le funciono???? Podria poner algunas fotografias???? con un buffer con 2n2219 y la red divisora de tension de 10 k junto con la resistencia de 47 ohms servira para adaptar este amplificador a un transmisor de fm como este    _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-32725568-transmisor-fm-control-remoto-pantalla-lcd-mp3-usb-sd-_JM_     ???????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 19, 2009)

mmm naaaa sólo vas a masacrar el aparatito jeje a menos que tengas completamente claro lo que vas a hacer... más allá de esto, dudo mucho que te mueva el 2n2219... antes tendrías que poner no menos de dos o tres transistores mucho mucho mucho más chicos... mirá esto:

http://www.zimbio.com/Broadcast+Hardware/articles/egngtagWg4t/Ipod+FM+Transmitter+Power+Amplifier+1W

Yo tengo una duda... páginas más atras se dijo que el bd139 se puede usar para el amplificador que trata este tema... mmm para mi siempre fue para audio... que se yo... dicen que andará en vhf?


----------



## francovago (Dic 28, 2009)

bd135 funciona perfecto 3 w con 20 voltios solo ay que añadir unos capacitores fijos y  cambiar algunos valores de los capacitores bariables


----------



## asterión (Feb 11, 2010)

Como se haria para adaptarlo para los 144 Mhz???


----------



## electrocuba (Mar 18, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en el foro  estube mirando  tu diseno y me parece muy interesante y prometedor  solo quyisiera  que me aconsejaras de ser posible algun diagrama  para    el bfr96s  gracias

hola a todos los radioficionados como yo  hoy de casualidad me tropese con unas polacas que  tenian consigo unos cuantos   bfr96s         me podrian   recomendar algun diagrama  de  de radiofrecuencia   mil gracias de antemano


----------



## electrocuba (Mar 20, 2010)

hola albatros1   estaba leyendo en el foro que estabas nesesitando unos bfr96  para un proyecto que querias realisar  pues tengo una opcion para ti si no los encuentras    los bmw  traen tres en el amplificador de antena diversity  asi que si vives o sabes donde hay un rastro de autos  viejos   hay los encontraras    y ya que hay varios tipos de amplificadores de bmw  los otros traen el bfg 97  que es muy similar suerte


----------



## asterión (Mar 22, 2010)

:O interesante. Me comprare un BMW para sacarle eso!!!


----------



## electrocuba (Mar 22, 2010)

a573r10n mira man la idea no es la de comprar un bmw    es ir a un rastro de carros viejos  y sacarlos de un bmw   utilisa la   cabesa  que no solamente para llevar pelos la isieron


----------



## asterión (Mar 22, 2010)

Tienes razón, aprendere a usar la cabeza y con suerte algun día sere como tú. (que gente que no tiene sentido del humor...)


----------



## cactus555 (Abr 12, 2010)

ola , he seguido este post y tengo pensado construir el amplificador de 10mw entrada 8w salida.
¿Albatros el circuito finalmente funciono?,lo ultimo que lei sobre el fue la duda con la resistencia de 22ohm y el choque de 10uh.
lo *QU*iero exitar con un pll de esos para escuchar musica en el coche ya que el que dispongo entrega 20mw, suficiente para *QUE* funcione.gracias


----------



## ignacio bracco (Jun 10, 2010)

Muchiiiiiiisimas graccccccccccias he estado buscando algo asi y por suerte tengo todo y un ampli con un1971 osea que lo armo y on air amigo.
Cuando este lo publico con fotos para todos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Jul 21, 2010)

he montado este circuito con el 2n3866, esta noche hare la prueba de fuego, aparentemente el circuito funciona bien pero realizare la prueba de alcance para ver si en verdad tengo un alcance de 10Km como dice


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2010)

albatros1 dijo:


> Si tienes tiempo y quieres no vendria mal.pero de todas formas tengo una reliquia de los años 70 el cual fue uno de los emisores que compre en kit ya que los otros me los hacia a traves de las revistas,bueno te comento que es un emisor de lo mas estable que he conocido y si pones la dichosa bombilla brilla que da gusto a parte del led que lleva para saber si estas irradiando,es de lo mejor dentro de la sencillez que he conocido,pero ahora entras tu,Anthony por que no te basas en el esquema para poner un cristal o conectar un pll,pues como te digo es algo especial el cariño que le tengo ya que mis conocimientos no son los tuyos.De todas formas si alguien quiere que publique el pcb y componentes lo haria con mucho gusto pues todo lo tengo escaneado.
> 
> Saludos


Olá albatros 1 congratuliaciones a me interessa construir esse projecto . usted poderia disponibilizar os planos de montagem ?  Gracias por tu atencion ! Att : Daniel lopes de São Paulo Brasil  Sul  America.


----------



## yoluismi (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola, hace unos dias termine de montar el ampli del tema, y hasta ahora de los que he montado es el unico que me daba señal a la salida, pero lo que pasa esque no se si esta funcionando bien, porque yo antes tenia una antena de coche con unos planos a tierra que le hice yo, y me daba un alcance a la redonda de unos 100-150 m, pero cuando iba a probar el ampli baje la antena porque iba a poner un dipolo (creo que le llaman plano) de los de las antena antiguas, que son muy grandes y no me da un alcance de mas de 50 metros, de principio porque, ahora la antena esta situada a una altura de unos 3-4 m cuando antes la otra estaba a unos 10m aprox. 
Dejo unas fotos con la emisora y las antenas, y me gustaria saber si todo el error radica en la posicion de la antena.


----------



## asterión (Ago 6, 2010)

Porque siempre en estos amplificadores se ve bastante estaño en las placas? es a proposito? ayuda en algo? disculpen mi ignorancia.
Saludos!!!


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 6, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Porque siempre en estos amplificadores se ve bastante estaño en las placas? es a proposito? ayuda en algo? disculpen mi ignorancia.
> Saludos!!!



la verdad que yo creo que eso depende de la estetica de cada uno, yo he hecho este circuito y no lo estañee tanto, mañana puedo traer y postear las fotos de mi plaquita y la verdad que el mio no tiene tanto estaño


----------



## yoluismi (Ago 7, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Porque siempre en estos amplificadores se ve bastante estaño en las placas? es a proposito? ayuda en algo? disculpen mi ignorancia.
> Saludos!!!



Lo de que tenga tanto estaño la mia es que hay he echo varios circuitos y tenia que utilizar cada vez un lugar concreto, por eso lo del estaño


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 7, 2010)

Voy a poner algunos puntos de vista para mejorar un poco el montaje.
En primer lugar, con 1 vatio se pueden cubrir distancias mayores a 100 - 150 metros, la pregunta del millón:  los que no tienen vatímetro, como pueden saber si están emitiendo con un vatio? averiguarlo es relativamente fácil, primero calculamos la tensión de RF que es capaz de producir un vatio, para esto usamos la siguiente formula:
Voltaje de RF = Raiz cuadrada (potencia X impedancia)
La impedancia es la "resistencia" que presenta la antena a la RF, normalmente se toma como 50 ohm este valor, entonces tenemos que para producir un vatio de RF hace falta una tensión de RF de 7,07 voltios, ahora como medimos ese voltaje con un multimetro común?  agregamos a la salida, el circuito monitor de RF adjunto. 

Seguidamente conectamos a la salida del amplificador una resistencia de composición de carbón de 51 ohmios a 1 vatio, si no se puede conseguir ese valor, podemos usar 47 o 56 ohmios sin que el error sea grande.
Al energizar el circuito en estas condiciones, podremos medir el voltaje rectificado de RF en la salida del monitor, con el multimetro en la escala apropiada en corriente directa.
En segundo lugar, vamos a jugar un poco con antenas. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que las dimensiones físicas de una antena dependen de la frecuencia a la que va a emitir, en el foro creo que esta expuesto el tema, pero para los que quieren empezar desde cero,  les puedo sugerir la construcción de un dipolo abierto, que básicamente se puede calcular con la siguiente formula:
Longitud total en metros = 142,5 / MHz.
Esta longitud debe respetarse para lograr la mejor eficiencia.
La antena así construida presentara la impedancia indicada de 50 ohm. (ver fotografía)
Finalmente, escoger un buen coaxial es esencial. Hay que decir que los cables coaxiales presentan perdidas que se acentúan mas cuanto mayor es la frecuencia que manejan, como regla general y para frecuencias mayores a 30 MHz se debe usar el cable mas grueso que se tenga a la mano, ahora esto podría no ser económico, entonces cambiamos las reglas de juego y podemos decir que para reducir las perdidas utilizaremos la longitud mas corta y prácticamente posible de coaxial. 
La orientación de la antena también influye en la cobertura, si la colocamos en posición vertical como en la fotografía, la antena será casi omnidireccional.
Espero que con estos puntitos puedan llevar con éxito la construcción y disfrute de este “amplificador 1 vatio NO TUNE”

Adjunto el texto y las figuras


----------



## yoluismi (Ago 8, 2010)

Una pregunta, cuando dices multimetro comun, te refieres a agujas o digital, esque hace tiempo lei en algun foro de radioaficionados y demas que utilizaban tambien un polimetro analogico puesto para medir intensidad y ponian el positivo a la salida de la emisora y el negativo subia asta la antena y hay veian potencia o no se que, pero eso, que yo tengo multimetro digital, no se si me valdra para el montajey querria saber
muchas gracias


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 8, 2010)

Vaya manera de medir potencia con un multimetro en tales condiciones... traída de los cabellos!!!
Bueno... si tienes multimetro digital puedes usarlo, aunque hay algunos que se afectan con la RF, si ves que se pone algo loco, o da valores raros, te aconsejo arrolles las puntas sobre una ferrita toroidal cerca del multimetro, solo dos o tres vueltas, con eso sera suficiente, ahora si tienes uno analógico, te sera muy útil en el trabajo de RF.


----------



## yoluismi (Ago 9, 2010)

ok, muchas gracias, cuando lo pruebe dejo respuestas


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 9, 2010)

subo imagenes de mi pequeño amplificador lineal, justo luego de terminar de armarlo, disculpen la calidad de las imagenes, las saque con mi celular, en breve subire fotos de mi antena, del amplificador funcionando y hasta quizas si pueda hare un video cuando realizo las pruebas de alcance, esto cuando termine de montar la torre que me la consegui algo barata.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 9, 2010)

Buen trabajo, veo que has experimentado un buen rato, digo por la cantidad de componentes de "ensayo" que veo en las imágenes, me estoy animando a montar este "ampli" para ver como me trabaja.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 10, 2010)

Gracias, si, algo asi, es cuestion de experimentar y sacarle un mejor rendimiento, a este amplificador voy a acoplarle otro para sacar mas potencia, que en cuanto pueda conseguir los componentes de uno de 10W lo hago


----------



## Bresoor (Abr 7, 2011)

ammm, tengo un pregunta... si al amplificador de 88 - 108mhz, le pongo 27mhz :S lo amplificara sin problemas? 

Soy novato en la electronica >.<

es para tener mayor alcanse con un juguete electronico ke estoi asiendo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 7, 2011)

hola, no sirve ya que el ampli esta diseñado para trabajar de 88 a 108 mhz, a lo menos 70 mhz (como mucho). hay varios esquemas de amplificadores de 27mhz andando por la red y tienes que poner varias etapas para aumentar esos 10mW que hacen los controles de juguete, ademas de una buena antena bien medida y cortada en frecuencia.


----------



## ivans69 (May 16, 2011)

hola, encontre un emisor fm, su codificador estereo y su amplificador, despues de instalarlo me di cuenta de que su señal era algo debil, bien destape el amplificador y ahi mismo estaba el problema...
transistor quemado, es un transistor pequeño y redondo de 4 patas pero no encuentro el datasheet, tiene el logo de motorola y 559 solo eso.
no se si sea dificil de conseguir o ustedes que dicen?


----------



## yoluismi (Jun 29, 2011)

Buenas, monte el amplificador al cual esta de dicado este tema, lo probe con un 2N4427, 2N3553 y 2N2219, y con ninguno de los tres hacia nada, en no hacer nada mer refiero a que no tenia ni gota de consumo, bueno, si, cosa de uA, lo cual me mosqueo, y no se si la causa es porque no se excita el transistor, o porque esta estropeado, lo cual espero que no porque lo compre (el 2n3553) hace dos dias y no fue baratillo. Como este amplificador no me ha ido, he probado a montar lo que hizo albatros1 (cojer la parte del ampli del transmisor de 4 watt) y tampoco ha tenido un consumo apreciable, del cual pongo aki unas fotos. Lo he hecho en metodo Manhattan. Y ahora una cosa, si no esta conectado el amplificador al transmisor, mejor dicho, no tiene señal en la base, pero se le pone una antena, y se le da corriente, ¿se corre peligro de hacer algun daño al transistor?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 1, 2011)

Viendo las bobinas... no creo que funcione, para mi faltan espiras en la bobina de colector y el "hairpin" deberia ser una bobina de unas 4 o 5 espiras...


----------



## yoluismi (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta, pero segun la informacion de la pagina estan bien, y supongo que el hairpin es la media espira no??
Ahora otra cosa, que supongo os abreis dado cuenta, en la pagina de electronic labs estan este transmisor, que supongo no dara los 4 watt (transmisor comentado en el tema) http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html y este otro http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/006/index.html (tambien comentado), pues, el segundo es la parte del tanque oscilador y el primer amplificador rf del primer transmisor, y hoy termine de montar el segundo de los transmisores, y efectivamente la bombilla reluce bastante bien, pero a la hora de inyectar sonido, tube que ponerle un preampli con un bc547, ya que solo el condensador y el puente divisor soltaba un ruido bastante fuerte en el receptor


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 1, 2011)

Por lo general hay que amplificar un poco el audio para estos transmisores. Lo de las bobinas lo digo por que ya he cacharreado con estos transistores y me ha tocado modificar las bobinas, por ejemplo, la bobina de colector incluso la he cambiado por un choke como el VK200, o cualquier otro, y me ha dado mejor resultado...


----------



## yoluismi (Jul 1, 2011)

Oook, probare a variar las bobinas un poco, aver que tal va


----------



## franklinnine (Jul 16, 2011)

Gente, les escribo para agradecerles por sus diversos comentarios porq gracias a ellos he podido realizar el circuito del Amplificador de la primera página y me funcionó al 100%... gracias a todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2011)

Olá Gatxan , infelizmente el link que usted disponibilizou no mas funciona ! ,? poderia usted criar um nuevo link de descarga com el articulo escaneado de la revista nueva electronica para que yo possa salvar-lo en my PC e poder aprecia-lo ?.
Muchas gracias por tu atencion !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola, no tengo el mismo archivo que subí, así que he subido la revista entera dondse encuentra el citado artículo sobre el diseño de etapas de potencia de RF con transistores.
Está dentro de la revista Nueva Electrónica nº 20 (años 80's).

Link de descarga:  http://www.filehosting.org/file/det..._NUEVA_ELECTRONICA__020__KIT_ELECTRONICA_.rar

(son unos 8,8 Mb)

Saludos


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 25, 2011)

franklinnine dijo:


> Gente, les escribo para agradecerles por sus diversos comentarios porq gracias a ellos he podido realizar el circuito del Amplificador de la primera página y me funcionó al 100%... gracias a todos



He tratado de montar le cto no-tune 1w pero no lo he podido hacer funcionar queria saber si me podias ayudar.
Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 25, 2011)

Saca el email de ahi! los moderadores ya lo ven como carne fresca!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2011)

Caro Gaxtan articulo recuperado con sucesso e salvo en my PC , Muchas Gracias Amigo !!!!!!



Ibanez dijo:


> He tratado de montar le cto no-tune 1w pero no lo he podido hacer funcionar queria saber si me podias ayudar.
> Saludos.



Olá Ibanez , usted hai que tener certeza si la potencia de excitacion es suficiente para "ligar" el transistor una vez que este opera en classe "C". Una sugerencia es medir la currente de consumo del alimentacion del amplificador a qual deve ser 0 mA sin RF e maxima quando houver maximo casamento entre o excitador e a base del transistor del amplificador en questão. entonses aplique ao menos unos 200mW en el amplificador e ajuste os trimers de casamento de entrada para lo maximo consumo del coletor despues ajuste os trimers de casamento de salida para maxima saida , para tal ai que tener un watimetro con carga fictia de 50R , se no ai disponible entonses se pode utilizar un resistor de 50R con una ponta detectora de rf + un multitester , en ultimo recurso utilize una lamparita de 12V por 3W como carga fictia e ajuste para lograr maxima luminosidade .
buena sorte e bom desarrolho !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola a todos.

En este mismo momento estoy construyendo este Lineal, por el momento va todo bien, pero me acabo de enfrentar a una duda:
Que en el esquema de salida, como se describe en el texto, el circuito posee un filtro pasa-bajos (supongo), pero los valores no están expresados (o por lo menos no los ví )

Si podrían darme una mano con esto, lo más pronto posible, estaría terminando el Lineal y probándolo.

Saludos.

Por lo visto este tema está totalmente muerto. Es una pena. 
A ver si alguien se compadece y me echa un cable al asunto.-

Ayer terminé de armar el amplificador en cuestión. Paso a detallar algunos datos:

1) La etapa emisora (o transmisor de FM) es esta: http://electronics-diy.com/tx200.php

2) El emisor solo, funciona 10 puntos. La verdad es que es increíble, cero ruidos, muy poco corrimiento de frecuencia, diría que casi nada; y una calidad de audio realmente asombrosa con solo 2 transistores. Este circuito no miente cuando en el título dice "*High Quality* 200mW FM Transmitter..."

3) Recientemente hice un dipolo simple ajustado a 94MHz, puesto verticalmente. También, en conjunto con el emisor funciona bárbaro, he llegado hasta unas dos cuadras y poco más con tan poca potencia, todo gracias a la buena antena ubicada a 12 metros del suelo.

4) El amplificador que quería usar es el de esta página, lo armé tal cual se propone, pero todavía no lo pude hacer funcionar.

5) Ocupé como transistor un 2N3866, reemplazo directo del 2N4427, solo que soporta más tensión. Está alimentado con 14Vcc perfectamente filtrados y estabilizados.

6) Usé 10 centímetros de cable RG-58 para unir ambas etapas, emisor y amplificador. Ya se que el cable es de 75 ohms, pero realmente no creo que eso sea el problema. Es un cable de calidad muy buena, se nota a simple vista.

El muy porfiado no quiere funcionar. Para las pruebas iniciales, hice una carga fantasma poniendo 4 resistencias de 220ohms + 1 de 560 ohms en paralelo, todas ellas a 2W de disipación. La RT me da unos 50,4 ohms. Nada mal, creo.

Hice un medidor de potencia de RF, extraído de esta página: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm

La cuestión es que las pruebas son muy raras. Como primera prueba, intercalé el téster para medir Amperes en la rama de la alimentación, y desde entrada me marcaba 0,0A. O sea, si no hay consumo, no hay potencia en la salida. 

Luego medí con este simple medidor... Siempre todo da 0V... Es raro, muy raro.

Mañana si consigo una cámara pondré unas fotos del montaje para que vean, creo que me quedó muy prolijo. No entiendo la cuestión de por qué no funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2011)

El RG58 es un cable de 50 Ohms... vas por muy buen camino! y mejor si es de buena calidad. El RG59 es de 75 Ohms.

Por cierto el 2N3866 puede que no ande bien a 14V, ya que su tension nominal es de 28V. Tengo en mis manos uno de esos, tendria que hacer pruebas con él.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 29, 2011)

Hoy voy a seguir haciendo pruebas al respecto.

Lo que más me extraña, es que he intercalado el multímetro para medir miliamperes de consumo, y lo más triste es que no mide nada, nada de nada. O sea, que el circuito no consume nada.

Esto me extraña cada vez más, y me baja el ánimo. Yo esperé que salga andando de primera, como casi todos los circuitos que hago, pero esta vez no se que pasó.

Ya estoy entrando a dudar del transistor. ¿Alguien ha usado un 2N3866 en este amplificador?

Saludos.
PS: Por favor, si alguien sabe algo al respecto, encantado de recibir ayuda.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 29, 2011)

El transistor 2N3866 si puede funcionar con 12 voltios, ahora aclárame algo: ¿estas midiendo la corriente consumida solo del amplificador??? Por otro lado, a veces es bueno empezar a ajustar estos circuitos empleando pequeñas lamparitas de 12 voltios (de las mas pequeñas que puedas conseguir) por que es mas fácil ver cuando empiezan a encender por débil que sea la potencia de salida, y una vez que tengas algo de brillo, puedes usar la carga fantasma. Finalmente, para implementar esta carga, debes usar resistencias de igual valor, pues si bien puedes lograr valores muy cercanos a 50R, cuando se la trabaja con RF las características pueden variar enormemente y dar resultado erróneo. Te sugiero que uses 4 resistencias de 100R a 1 vatio de carbon, conectando dos grupos de a dos de ellas en paralelo y luego conectando los dos grupos en serie. En lo que pueda ayudar, no duden en escribirme. Suerte.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 29, 2011)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> El transistor 2N3866 si puede funcionar con 12 voltios, ahora aclárame algo: ¿estas midiendo la corriente consumida solo del amplificador???


Si, exactamente. Tengo los circuitos separados, emisor y amplificador. El emisor lo estoy alimentando con una batería de 9V, que está más o menos, en realidad tiene 8V. 

Lo que estoy dudando ahora es de la batería. Quizá el emisor al estar alimentado con poca tensión no es capaz de excitar al 2N3866. Estuve repasando la hoja de datos, y éste necesita 100mV para entregar 1W al final.



Van der Ziel dijo:


> Por otro lado, a veces es bueno empezar a ajustar estos circuitos empleando pequeñas lamparitas de 12 voltios (de las mas pequeñas que puedas conseguir) por que es mas fácil ver cuando empiezan a encender por débil que sea la potencia de salida, y una vez que tengas algo de brillo, puedes usar la carga fantasma.


Si, imaginé algo así, pero no se por qué no consideré esa opción. 
Creo que tengo algunos foquitos de esos.



Van der Ziel dijo:


> Finalmente, para implementar esta carga, debes usar resistencias de igual valor, pues si bien puedes lograr valores muy cercanos a 50R, cuando se la trabaja con RF las características pueden variar enormemente y dar resultado erróneo. Te sugiero que uses 4 resistencias de 100R a 1 vatio de carbon, conectando dos grupos de a dos de ellas en paralelo y luego conectando los dos grupos en serie.


Mmm, me parece que no hiciste bien el cálculo. 

Tenemos cuatro resistencias de 100 ohms: Juntamos dos de ellas en paralelo y nos quedan 50Ω. Juntamos las otras dos también en paralelo y nos quedan 50Ω. Juntamos esos grupos de dos resistencias cada uno en serie, y nos quedan 100Ω. Y si esos últimos grupos los juntamos también en paralelo nos quedan 25Ω.

 Me parece que sería imposible así.

Pero bueno, de cualquier modo es una pena, no voy a poder hacer la carga fantasma porque en la ciudad donde vivo no hay casa de electrónica y no tengo muchas resistencias de potencia.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, voy a ver como soluciono esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola Tavo estive analizando el esquema del TX200 que usted utiliza para excitar el amplificador en queston  e creo que el TX200 no logra os 200mW prometidos en su salida , quizaz unos 20mW maximos devido a que el transistor bf199 es solo uno estagio separador e no un driver  o que es mui poco para excitar lo 2n3866 en classe C correctamente , entonses es necessario um estagio amplificador a mas para se lograr tal excitacion correta .
Daniel Lopes.



Tavo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> En este mismo momento estoy construyendo este Lineal, por el momento va todo bien, pero me acabo de enfrentar a una duda:
> Que en el esquema de salida, como se describe en el texto, el circuito posee un filtro pasa-bajos (supongo), pero los valores no están expresados (o por lo menos no los ví )
> ...



Hola Tavo , el circuito del medidor de potencia de RF aqui proposto funcionara melhor se el diodo 1n4148 que es construido con silicio for canbiado por otro de germanio tipo el : 1n34 ,1n60 ,oa79 ,oa85 ,oa95 ,aa116 ,aa119, esto es porque la tension de barrera del diodo de germanio es de unos 0,2 a 0,3 voltios enquanto que del silicio es de 0,5 a 0,7 voltios assim con los diodos de germanio se es possible mensurar potencias menores o que seria impossible con los diodos de silicio.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 31, 2011)

Gracias por tu ayuda Daniel. Se entiende perfectamente el "portuñol"  

Creo que me olvidé de decir, pero yo usé los transistores 2N2222, el del oscilador es encapsulado plástico y el final es de encapsulado metálico.

Respecto a la potencia de salida, no se como hacer el cálculo correspondiente. 

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 31, 2011)

OK  amigo Tavo, desculpe por my portuñol que mas es uno español degenerado ( je je je je je je je) .
O fato de canbiar los transistores bf199 por 2n2222 solamente não solve la questão de una potencia de salida maior . El medidor de potencia del RF de Pablin funciona perfectamente donde yo recomendo lo canbio del diodo de silicio por otro de germanio .se tu TX200 no tienes potencia suficiente para excitar el 2n3866 correctamente en classe C el amplificador em questão no funcionara !.
tente agregar mas uno estagio repetindo el final del TX200 e use el medidor de Rf del Pablin para se verificar se hay uno incremento de potencia que sea ao menos unos 100mW para se poder excitar  el  2n3866
Buena suerte e bueno desarrolho !!!!
Daniel Lopes.

Hola Tavo ? que tal usted tentar armar este esquemita ?, este ira atender a tu anseios seguramiente :
http://www.mycal.net/old/projects/mpr/800mw.htm
Buena suerte !
Daniel Lopes.

El articulo es en ingles pero yo creo que no esto sea algo intransponible , una dica: el MRF901 se puede ser canbiado por uno BFR96S e el 2SC1970 por el 2n3866 o melhor el 2n4427 que suministrara un poco mas de potencia por ser de 12 voltios .
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 31, 2011)

Gracias por tu aporte Daniel.

Estuve viendo el link que me pasaste, y como decías se necesita un transistor MRF901 o similar (BFR96S). Pero tengo un problema, en la ciudad donde vivo no hay casas de electrónica, y por el momento no puedo conseguir dicho transistor.

Recientemente compré por encargo algunos transistores 2N2222 encapsulado metálico y plástico (ambos), también tengo BF494...
¿Que otro reemplazo podré usar para amplificar la potencia hasta 100mW?

Por otra parte, te cuento que recién estuve haciendo más pruebas con el Tx, y lo que hice fue aumentar la tensión de alimentación. Antes lo alimentaba con una batería de 9V (en realidad eran 8V ), y entonces decidí alimentarlo con 12Vcc provenientes de una fuente de alimentación. La tensión está bien regulada y filtrada a 12,0Vcc.

Con ese cambio (8V -> 12V) obtuve un aumento de potencia final bastante bueno!! La prueba la hice con el auto, me fui alejando de a poco con la radio ´prendida, y llegué hasta unos 500 metros más o menos, a campo abierto.

Yo calculo que con 12V de alimentación, la potencia de salida ya a escalado a 100mW, y quizá más.

En las próximas horas voy a intentar acoplar nuevamente el amplificador al transmisor y probar.

Saludos!

Necesito saber un dato. Ya lo pregunté antes pero creo que nadie lo vió...

De qué valores son los tres capacitores del filtro de salida del amplificador???

No se si estaré ciego , pero no lo ví por ninguna parte. Que pusieron los que lo armaron?

Saludos.


----------



## Ibanez (Ago 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Necesito saber un dato. Ya lo pregunté antes pero creo que nadie lo vió...
> 
> De qué valores son los tres capacitores del filtro de salida del amplificador???
> 
> ...



Los Valores del los capasitores del filtro son 4,7pf y 22pf, y si te fijas es un filtro que esta detallado en la tercera pagina, el capacitor que esta en paralelo con la bobina de 120nh es de 4,7pf (C1) y los otros dos que estan en paralelo  son de 22 pf (C2).

Tavo resulta que = estoy contruyendo este amp. sin buenos resultados, con la diferencia que uso este Transmisor :
http://circuit-zone.com/index.php?electronic_project=476
el cual funciona sin problemas y el 2n4427 como transistor para la aplificacion, pero no e podido hacerlo funcionar.
Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 1, 2011)

Mmm pero lo tuyo es bastante peor, y más fácil de resolver: El BA1404 entrega 20nW (nanovatios) a la salida, y esa potencia es insuficiente para excitar el 2n4427!!!

Ahí tenés que hacer una nueva etapa entre el BA1404 y este amp, ya que este amplificador requiere por lo menos 100mW (miliwatts, 0.1W) de entrada para generar el vatio (1W) de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## Ibanez (Ago 1, 2011)

mmm...Vale por la respuesta aunque no muy esperanzadora. alguna sugerencia de algun pre-amp?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 1, 2011)

Tan poca potencia no creo que entregue ese integrado... debe andar por los 5-10mW aproximadamente. Te sugiero armar este preamp...







...pero solo usar la parte amplificadora de RF (que va desde C11 en adelante) y se elimina la parte osciladora. Te aseguro que ese amplificador te podra funcionar ya que Yo y Tavo ya lo hemos probado y da un buen resultado.

La bobina L2 es de 1uH de los que tienen forma de ''resistencia'' color verde. 






Es posible encontrarlos en chasis de TV's viejos.

Atento a todas las consultas.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 1, 2011)

Cieeerto me había olvidado de mi querido TX200.. jeje 

Exactamente Ibanez (que viola tenés?).
Tenés que tomar el diagrama desde C11 (2pF) en adelante... te va a andar perfecto. Sobre la potencia de salida, estoy casi seguro de que no da los prometidos 200mW ni ahí, más bien yo creo que alimentado con 12V estabilizados puede dar 100mW...

Otra cosa, re-hice el medidor de potencia de Pablín, esta vez con un diodo 1N60 (germanio, como habías indicado Daniel) y tampoco funciona. No sé cual es el problema...

Ni bien conecto el tester salta un valor, que ahora no recuerdo cuál es, pero al toque va disminuyendo rápidamente hasta llegar a 0V. Y no mide más.

Pareciera como que inicialmente se carga un condensador y cuando mido inmediatamente se descarga... Es rarísimo. 

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 1, 2011)

Que raro... te sugiero armar este medidor:






Las resistencias conforman una carga fantasma, y como 200 ohms es un valor algo dificil de conseguir usa 4 de 220 ohm para tener al final 55 ohms. Sino reemplaza esas 4 resistencias por una sola de 47 ohms y 1 watt. El 1N34 puede ser reemplazado por el 1N60 que tienes, es perfecto... podrias suprimir la resistencia R1 de 221K, y conectar el tester hacia donde se indica el instrumento.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2011)

Necesito saber un dato. Ya lo pregunté antes pero creo que nadie lo vió...

De qué valores son los tres capacitores del filtro de salida del amplificador???

No se si estaré ciego , pero no lo ví por ninguna parte. Que pusieron los que lo armaron?

Saludos.[/QUOTE]
OK , realmente el filtro no estas muy claro de como armalo , este es uno tipo pi-grego donde el capacitor de entrada  es de 22pF , otro capacitor que se encuentra en paralelo con L1 es de 4,7 pF , L1 tienes 4 espiras de hilo plateado sobre una forma de 7m/m de diametro ,  lo capacitor de salida es 22pF , todos capacitores devem ser de tipo ceramico enbora yo prefiro los tipo plate que funcionan melhor en RF ( menos perdidas ) .
Un fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

Ok, gracias por los datos Daniel, ahora realizo el cambio.

Saludos.
PS: Todavía no pude hacer funcionar el amplificador, pero ahora hago unas pruebas y quizá salga andando.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2011)

Saludos a todos amantes de la radiotransmission como yo, aqui recomendo daren una mirada neste site : htpp//homepage.eircom.net/~yellowbeard  es muy interessante e conpleto , recomendo tanbien "navegar" en la seccion de LINKS hay mucha informacione de projectos de Radio-Frequencia .
Daniel Lopes.

Rectificando el endereço :http://homepage.eircom.net/~yellowbeard/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2011)

Aqui de nuevo yo recomendando mas uno site destinado ao amantes de la radiotransmission :http://blockyourid.com/~gbpprorg/lpfm/index.html , donde se puede mirar muchos circuitos expertos de transmissores de FM.
Buena navegacion !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ibanez (Ago 12, 2011)

Un tema que no salio al ruedo en el post, es sobre la fuente de alimentacion para el ampli, me di cuenta que todos recomendaban una fuente de 12v pero no de las caracteristicas que deberia tener, me imagino que debe tener caracteristicas para RF, investigando en el foro no encontre. espero puendan ayudar para el ampli de 1w con el 2n4427.
yo estaba pensando en algon con un trafo de 1A, algun filtro rf y un lm7812, que soporta 1A, y creo que el 2n4427 consume 400mA.
A ver si alguen me ayuda con la fuente
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 13, 2011)

Ibanez dijo:


> Un tema que no salio al ruedo en el post, es sobre la fuente de alimentacion para el ampli...



Ese tema no se comentó en el post porque creo que es algo extremadamente simple...
No necesita de ningún diseño especial ni "para RF"...

En este tema tenés información de sobra al respecto, y no te compliques la vida con "ciertas características", que para este ampli se necesita una fuente de 12V estabilizados y bien filtrados.
Algo simple...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/

Saludos.
PS: El "filtro de RF" que mencionás, creo que no es necesario en la fuente de alimentación, porque generalmente se pone a la entrada del amplificador. En este caso no tiene, pero yo si le puse uno. Es muy simple, un par de vueltas sobre un pequeño toroide de ferrita con alambre #18 (1mm)... 

Lo ideal sería un choke VK200, pero por acá no consigo de esos; pero no es necesario que sea precisamente eso...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2011)

Saludos muchachos ! es possible sacar el choke VK200 de velhos  monitores coloridos de computadoras ( PC ) de la marca " LG " ( Look Goldstar ). generalmiente se encontran en la fonte de alimentacion.
Buena suerte en cercalos !
Daniel lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 13, 2011)

Gracias por el dato! muy util a la hora de buscar choques de RF.


----------



## alfonsovillasenor (Nov 5, 2011)

Una pregunta, respecto a este amplificador, lo puedo conectar a la salida de un BA1404 ya amplificado a unos 50mW?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Nov 5, 2011)

claro que puedes, creo que habra que ajustarlo un poco, pero dara resultado.


----------



## alfonsovillasenor (Nov 6, 2011)

y algùn circuito que tengan para generarle la frecuencia exacta al ba1404?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 7, 2011)

Cual, la de 38 KHz ?


----------



## alfonsovillasenor (Nov 7, 2011)

No amigo, ese si lo tengo, yo necesito el que determina la frecuencia, es decir, si yo lo quisiera poner en la frecuencia de 88.5 Mhz, en vez de hacerlo con los circuitos LC, como insertar un generador de frecuencia o PLL?
Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 7, 2011)

Habria que usar un par de diodos varicaps (obtenidos de radios Reset-Scan chinas) y un integrado MC145151P2 mas el cristal de 6,4 MHz...


----------



## alfonsovillasenor (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, y tendran algun diagrama amigos. Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 8, 2011)

Aca hay algo que puede servir... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-1-watt-ba1404-sintetizado-pll-mc145151p2-18156/


----------



## alfonsovillasenor (Nov 8, 2011)

Mil gracias amigos, hay estamos en contacto. Saludos.

Voy a armar el circuito y les platico


----------



## luis38 (Dic 24, 2011)

jose_flash dijo:


> me parece que voi a hacer este circuito ...pero no encuentro 2n4427 (1W)
> voi a ver si pillo MRF237 (5W) 2SC1971 (5W) ....lo peor es que si son baratos no hay  y si hay son caros de cojon*s
> 
> 
> ...



yo lo e comprado el 2n 4427 a 3.90 euros


----------



## freddynp1 (Mar 14, 2012)

yo use 2 transistores D 400 en paralelo y me funciono de maravilla


----------



## franc0 (Abr 20, 2012)

amigos por que no ven este enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/index33.html

postee un transmisor fm en push pull tiene buen alcance


----------



## netserver (May 3, 2012)

Hola soy JESUS hace años que ando armando transmisores de FM y amplificadores tengo todos los dispositivos listos tbn ya arme la antena con un cable coax. RG58 la antena esta a 9 metros de la superficie solo me queda armar el ampli le estare dando detalles.


----------



## netserver (May 6, 2012)

Si funciona ja ja ja  funciona de maravillas tiene excelente supresión de armonicos, pero un inconveniente necesita 500mw aprox en la entrada no es necesario cambiar nada. Unos detalles extra con los que me funciono:

Use alambre barnizado, no afecto en nada.
Los condensadores son los normales no son especiales de mica ni nada son normales.
El famoso condensador 1K lo reempalce por un condensador 474 poliester, 474 = 470nf)
Estoy usando una fuente de 1A 12 V regulada por un 7812.
La antena tiene las caracteristicas ahi mencioandas. Otro detallitos egun mi vatimetro esta arrojando ahsta 1.65W
Aun no he probado la cobertura neta por encima de los 66dBuv/m, pero segun calculos me garantiza 476 Metros con una antenna de 9 metrso, recuerdece q estoy en una zona urbana muy poblada incluso con edificios más grandes que mi propia antena.
Ponerle mucho cuidado al disipador pues se calienta bastante, el proximo paso son los 5W  !!!!


----------



## netserver (May 10, 2012)

Bueno sigo aqui más detalles respecto al alcance el alcance total alcanzado por arriba de los 66dBu da como alncance máximo 746 metros y efectivamente ese el el alcance más alla aun se peude oir la estación pero ya muy borrosa el testeo se hizo con un celular SONY ERICSON W120i.

Otro detalle funciona perfectamente con un MRF237 de 4w segun calculo deberia de tener unos 2.03 Km de alcance asi que mañana ha probar.

Recuerden el MRF237 necesita una entrada de 250mW per funciona de maravillas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2012)

como sacas la distancia según la potencia?


----------



## netserver (May 15, 2012)

Esto es una aproximacion de la formula que use pero basicamente la formula que uso esta basado en el campo Nominal establecido por los reglamentos de Radiodifusion sonora en FM http://www.antenna-theory.com/spanish/basics/friis.php


Aqui otro manual apra que ya apses a un nivel muya avanzado en radiocomunicaciones http://ocw.upm.es/teoria-de-la-sena.../contenidos/presentaciones/propagacion-07.pdf



y un poquito más para leer en ratos libres  http://upcommons.upc.edu/pfc/bitstream/2099.1/3563/1/53850-1.pdf


----------



## netserver (May 24, 2012)

Confirmado con 4w alcanza 1.5 Km en la ciudad me falta cambiar la antena pues la antenita ahi sugerida es de polarizacion muy simple es recomendable hacerlo con una antenna de polarizacion circular lo veo una buena opcion para asi tener señal en aquellos puntos dodne nuestra dipolo no tenia cobertura. Estare dando más detalles al respecto


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 18, 2012)

hola. Arme este circuito y me funciona pero lo extraño es que cuando lo conecto a hacia la entrada de otro lineal este prácticamente no calienta. alguien sabe a que se debe esto ??


----------



## IVAN30393 (Jun 18, 2012)

nicolas cual es el circuito


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 18, 2012)

el circuito es el de la primera pagina el amp rf 1w no tune


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 20, 2012)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> hola. Arme este circuito y me funciona pero lo extraño es que cuando lo conecto a hacia la entrada de otro lineal este prácticamente no calienta. alguien sabe a que se debe esto ??


 
Será que al estar acoplado a otra etapa, estas cargando bien la salida y entonces eso de que practicamente no caliente es una condición normal de funcionamiento?


----------



## dalsaur (Jun 20, 2012)

Saludos me pasa casi igual, les comento algo yo hice este lineal y funciona ok, lo comprove poniendo un vatimetro casero y amplifica vastante el transistor es el 2n3553, pero lo estraño es que cuando pongo la aantena nisiquiera calienta  sera que la antena no tiene la carga de 50 ohm, el cable que uso es el rg8 y al entana es un dipolo simple vertical


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 20, 2012)

Creo que no. Deberían calentar todos los transistores ya que están en  funcionamiento por eso mi duda.¿?¿?¿? Sera un problema de acoplamiento entre circuitos ?? Si hay alguien en este tema que haya hecho un ampli lineal y lo amplifico luego como en mi caso. (oscilador + amp de 1w + amp final) seria de gran ayuda que aporte su experiencia en cuanto a las temperaturas. Cabe destacar que el oscilador siempre calienta un poco como corresponde. Gracias.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 21, 2012)

dalsaur dijo:


> Saludos me pasa casi igual, les comento algo yo hice este lineal y funciona ok, lo comprove poniendo un vatimetro casero y amplifica vastante el transistor es el 2n3553, pero lo estraño es que cuando pongo la aantena nisiquiera calienta  sera que la antena no tiene la carga de 50 ohm, el cable que uso es el rg8 y al entana es un dipolo simple vertical



hola dalsur. que alcance tuviste con el  2n3553 ? ?. podrias medir la salida conectando  en  paralelo a la antena el diodo con un  capacitor de 10 u 22 pf ( o sea remplazando las resistencias de la sonda por la antena). suerte


----------



## dalsaur (Jun 22, 2012)

saludos, @nicolasperiolo, el alcance fue de unos 300 mts con cablle rg8 y con uncable coaxial de tvcable obtuve casi 1 KM, y le he ajustado ala maxima potencia con carga en la salida con resistencias de 50 oh y todo bien, pero con la antena la ajusto al maximo pero con la antena que esta mas o menos calculada apenas se entivia el tr y esta bien exitado   tengo ganas de ponerle un dipolo circular aver que pasa.


----------



## tiago (Jun 22, 2012)

Hay que tener en cuenta que los transistores finales de RF calientan. Pero también hay que saber que una de las razones que causan exceso de temperatura es la desadaptación del paso final. Quiero decir, que en un momento dado el que no tome tanta temperatura es un sintoma de buena salud y que el transistor trabaja con desahogo.

Saludos.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 22, 2012)

hola dalsaur , pusiste un balun en la entrada de la antena ? ? me resulta muy raro lo que comentas a cerca del los alcances. se supone que el cable rg8 seria el idóneo, aunque la dipolo es una antena de 75 ohm's = que el  cable de TV. El balun debería reducir esa perdida que tenes al usar el  cable rg8. yo estoy terminando mi nueva antena. Después comento como me fue.


----------



## dalsaur (Jun 22, 2012)

sip le hice un ballun de 4 vueltas, y @nicolasperiolo quedo pendiente de las imagenes de la antena con este lineal


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 22, 2012)

hola otra vez dalsaur acá subo este archivo (fuente: revista radio-noticias )que trata sobre baluns fijate que hay  uno especifico para la frecuencia que transmitas. Yo voy  a usar ese ya que no me importa el  ancho de banda. mañana lo pruebo.


----------



## dalsaur (Jun 23, 2012)

gracias muy util para todos los radio aficionados


----------



## netserver (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmmm regreso despues de varios dias para limar algunas asperezas respecto a este tema.
Lo primero amigos. Recuerden que un vatimetro tradicional con una resistencia de 50Ohm de carga peude producir bastante onda reflejada  y eso puede calentar el transistor.
Lo segundo. No usen cables de 75Ohm por más que funcione bien este solo creara una antena reactiva algo muy malo para un amplificador ya que producira onda reflejada en gran cantidad asi poniendo en peligro al transistor. Al igual que ustedes mi amplificador funciona establemente y con una temperatura por debajo de los 25° Algo que segun datasheet es lo normal para 1W.
Tengan en cuenta *que* algunas veces usar una cable inadecuado y una antena mal adaptada peude dañar el sistema y hacerla NO-LINEAL


----------



## kshitoperro (Jun 16, 2013)

alguna vez hice ese circuito, lo Tenia ahí tirado, y no tenia los planos ahora gracias a ti y aeste foro los pude volver a encontrar!  XD






joakiy dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Os presento un proyecto fácil de hacer, se trata de un artículo presentado en el nº 5 de la revista Resistor (5 de Abril de 1981. ya ha llovido, ya)
> 
> ...


----------



## leviatan1 (Sep 2, 2013)

HOLA, excelente aporte, queria saber que hago si no tengo el alambre plateado pero tengo alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1 mm funciona igual?


----------



## dalsaur (Sep 2, 2013)

leviatan1 dijo:


> HOLA, excelente aporte, queria saber que hago si no tengo el alambre plateado pero tengo alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1 mm funciona igual?



si te sirve yo lo hice con ese alambre


----------



## elgriego (Sep 2, 2013)

leviatan1 dijo:


> HOLA, excelente aporte, queria saber que hago si no tengo el alambre plateado pero tengo alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1 mm funciona igual?



Hola ,A esos niveles de potencia, no es necesario usar bobinas plateadas,siempre que las hagas prolijas,tienen que funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 7, 2013)

queria preguntar lo siguiente! tengo un lineal con el bf199 que amplifica la salida del integrado 0803 de los transmisores de coche! mi pregunta es si este pequeño amplificador es capaz de excitar el 2n3688, porque intente que funcione pero nada, ni calienta el transistor, lastimosamente no poseo equipos de medicion en estos momentos para saber si tiene alguna potencia en salida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 7, 2013)

hola caro LeonKennedy, desafortunadamiente el BF199 no es suficuente para excitar lo 2n3866 , asi ustedes tiene que agregar mas un estagio enbasado en un BFR96S entre lo BF199 Y lo 2N3866 , ( yo personalmiente prefiro lo 2N4427 por tener mas ganancia).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 7, 2013)

el problema esta en que no puedo conseguir esos dichosos transistores! esta dificil! ni el 2n2222 pude conseguir ultimamente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 7, 2013)

? Tentaste buscar algo en las tiendas cerca de la frontera Paraguay/Brasil ?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 8, 2013)

me quedan muy lejos! CDE o Saltos del guaira estan al otro lado de donde estoy!! pues el trabajo no me deja tiempo! quizas si algun dia me toca ir hacia esos lugares!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2013)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> me quedan muy lejos! CDE o Saltos del guaira estan al otro lado de donde estoy!! pues el trabajo no me deja tiempo! quizas si algun dia me toca ir hacia esos lugares!!


? Acaso no es possible una conpra por internet y despues la tienda te envia lo conponiente por correo ?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 13, 2013)

podria ser! en estos momento solo esta en espera el proyecto! gracias por las sujerencias


----------



## Jorge34 (Abr 10, 2014)

Buenas tardes mis amigos colegas de la radio comunitaria FM de toda Latinoamerica, les saludo desde Manta, Ecuador y quisiera saber quien de Uds tiene hecho el plano del ampli de 1 Watt con el 2N4427, ya que he diseñado mi radio FM (transmito en 98.9 Mhz) hecho con un modulador mp3 de esos de carro y la tengo con mi antena a 13 metros de altura y transmitiendo a 350 mW de potencia con una antena bipolar sencilla. Mi transmisor trabaja de lujo a pesar de tener esa potencia!! El amplificador RF lo hice con un humilde amplificador de señal de una antena vieja de TV de esas chinas y simplemente la conecte al transmisorcito este de mp3 que de raro no tiene nada, y en la etapa final que va a la antena de transmision le puse un balun 300-75 Ohm de esos usados para TV, y como cable coaxial use un cable grueso de 75 Ohms de TV Cable y de verdad que no me quejo, ya que me da muy buena señal super nitida y me transmite 1,6 Km sin ningun desplazamiento o interferencia y a pesar del frio o la lluvia que hace aca la frecuencia esta fija ahi y no se corre.... pero me gustaria dar mas con mi radio y transmitir con ese Wattio soñado. Si desean les puedo pasar las fotos de mi diseño para que lo intenten, no hay como perderse ya que es sencillo el diseño y no se gasta mucho, y contra todo pronostico!! Ya que si se puede amplificar la señal de esos transmisorcitos mp3 ya que esos aparatitos en realidad botan 50 "dulces" mW y no 10 nW como erroneamente se dice, y poniendole una etapa amplificadora hecha con un sencillo transistor ECG107, 108, 65, etc (S9018, KSP10, S2222, C9018, C2222, KN2222, KSP2222, todos son TO-92) si lograran sacarle tranquilamente 300 mW a un transmisorcito mp3 sin tanta bulla ni rodeos.... lo unico que me falta es el ampli de 1 Watt con el 2N4427 para conectarlo a mi transmisor y ya estoy completo con mi transmisor.... el diseño del filtro RF ya lo tengo a la mano.... espero me puedan ayudar con eso... saludos amigos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola caro Jorge34 , se no for muchas molestias ?poderias usteds subir fotos do que tienes en las manos haora?, ? Acaso tiene un Wattimetro mas una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios ? , caso no ?como hace haora  para medir la potenzia do que tienes en las manos?
Te pregunto eso para poder ayudarte mejor. , y te dejo aca un sitio que tiene lo que buscas :http://fmtransmissores.blogspot.com.br/2012/09/transmissor-fm-com-mp3-de-carro-e.html
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte desde Brasil!
Att.
DanieL Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Abr 10, 2014)

Jorge34 dijo:


> ...  quisiera saber quien de Uds tiene hecho el plano del ampli de 1 Watt con el 2N4427,



Hola Jorge34,bienvenido al Foro. Podés usar el Buscador ,allí te vas a encontrar con temas sobre lo que consultas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-amplificador-rf-modulador-mp3-70963/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-1-watt-simple-armar-13503/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...acil-construir-datos-componentes-chile-60499/

Saludos C


----------



## Greco2 (May 18, 2015)

Hola a todos, perdonen por revivir un tema "muerto" hace un año pero tengo unas consultas sobre el amplificador de 1W publicado, en la primera página. (lamentablemente después se desvió a otro y quede con algunas dudas).

He adquirido por internet un pequeño transmisor con pll para poder hacer mis primeras pruebas en RF. (He adjuntado un par de imagenes del pequeño transmisor).

Las especificaciones son:

Output power: 100mW
Audio frecuency response: 50Hz-18KHz
Transmission frecuency: 87.0MHz-108.0MHz
Modulation modes: standard FM radio
Channel: LINE /USB channel (stereo), MIC channel (mono)
Equivalent noise: >30dB (sound close to CD quality)
Supply voltage: DC 3.0V-5.0V
Working current: 35mA
Transmitting antenna: 75cm telescopic antenna

Como se observa en las especificaciones, la potencia de salida es de 100mW con lo cual deduzco que es suficiente para exitar el amplificador propuesto en este hilo del foro. (Alguno de ustedes lo conoce, sabe que tan bueno o malo sea en calidad).

Mis dudas son con las bobinas, por ejemplo la bobina L1 dice hilo plateado forrado en macarrón, disculpen mi ignorancia pero que es macarrón?? 
Ademas se habla de hilo plateado, es necesario que sea plateado?
También lei por ahi que un usuario cambió una de las bobinas por un VK200, ahora no se si se refería a este ampli o a otro de los que salieron en los mensajes de este hilo.

Pretendo experimentar y si resulta este amplificador despues trataré de armar otra etapa hasta llegar a unos 25-30W.

Espero comentarios o sugerencias.

Saludos a todos.

PD. cualquier duda que se me haya quedado en el tintero la posteare despues.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (May 19, 2015)

Hola Greco2. L1 puede ser de cobre sin problemas. Macarrón= Termocontraible (No es necesario).
L2 puede ser remplazado por un VK200 ya que cumple la misma función, rechazar la rf pero polarizar a 0V la base de trasistor.

Saludos


----------



## Greco2 (Dic 4, 2015)

Hola gente... revivo nuevamente este viejo hilo por que tengo otras dudas con el lineal de 1w no-tune posteado al comienzo.

Estoy recién montándolo, me faltan aun por conseguir varios condensadores los cuales no están en las pobres tiendas de mi ciudad.

Tengo varias dudas, ya cambié la bobina L2 por un VK200 como ya me habían dicho pero ahora me falta L3 el cual según el texto es 20 vueltas de hilo de 0,35mm en una resistencia de 330ohm 1/2W... no dispongo de ese hilo, el mas delgado que encontré es de 0,2 aproximadamente y la resistencia que tengo es de 1/4w y no de 1/2w como sugiere el texto... me servirían o tendré que hacer alguna modificación?? o mejor aun, es posible cambiarla también por un VK200?? o no se puede en este caso?

Otra duda es con respecto a la bobina del filtro, el texto dice: "*4 espiras, 7mm de diámetro interno, hilo plateado, 1 mm diámetro sección*". Lo que yo entiendo y se ve bastante obvio es que son 4 vueltas en un diámetro de 7mm, supongo que la frase "1mm diámetro sección" se refiere al calibre del hilo?  y la longitud de la bobina no sale, de cuanto es el largo de la bobina?
Por ejemplo la bobina L1 decía que su longitud era de 8mm, pero según las fotos que vi en el mismo texto y tambien de algunos foreros que lo armaron se veía mas larga.

Son las dudas que tengo hasta el momento, adjunto algunas fotos que tomé del montaje, por ahora quedo estancado por falta de varios condensadores, espero que al finalizar logre funcionar... es el primer lineal que hago.

Adjunto también una foto de la famosa sonda de pablin la cual hice con 20 resistencias de 1K 1W, la cual serviría hasta 20W, también me falta un condensador.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 4, 2015)

Hola, podes usar ese hilo de cobre sin problema. Como estañaste esa placa ? Se ve impecable !!


----------



## Greco2 (Dic 4, 2015)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Hola, podes usar ese hilo de cobre sin problema. Como estañaste esa placa ? Se ve impecable !!



hola Nicolasperiolo, gracias por responder.
para estañarla le puse flux a la placa y le puse un poco de estaño a la punta del soldador bien caliente, luego fui pasándolo de lado sobre la placa como si estuviese pasando un pincel y luego repasando para que fuera quedando bien plana y sin demasiados grumos... hasta yo mismo me impresioné de lo medianamente bien que quedó estañada  

Saludos,


----------



## Yaqui (May 4, 2016)

En la pagina 3 el usuario gatxan compartio una revista Nueva Electrónica, de los 80´s, en el que se describe el diseño y cálculo de amplificador de potencia de RF. Diferentes tipologías de circuitos y acoplamientos, tablas de inductancias, características de transistores... pero el link ya no sirve alguien la tiene ¿la puede compartir por  favor? se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 4, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> En la pagina 3 el usuario gatxan compartio una revista Nueva Electrónica, de los 80´s, en el que se describe el diseño y cálculo de amplificador de potencia de RF. Diferentes tipologías de circuitos y acoplamientos, tablas de inductancias, características de transistores... pero el link ya no sirve alguien la tiene ¿la puede compartir por  favor? se lo agradeceria mucho


Hola caro Don Yaqui , se que seguramente   lo articulo que buscas estas por aca: http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Nuova Elettronica/ , peeeerooo nin tudo son maravillas , hay que buscar con mucha pacienzia en que revista estas el      
!Suerte en las buscas !     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (May 8, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> hay que buscar con mucha pacienzia en que revista estas el



Revista 82/83 

Saludos C


----------



## Gatxan (May 26, 2016)

Buenas, he rescatado la revista que contiene el artículo sobre diseño de amplificadores de potencia de RF.

http://www.4shared.com/rar/SNdOWytPce/REVISTASNUEVA_ELECTRONICA020KI.html

Saludos


----------



## Yaqui (May 30, 2016)

¿Es posible sacarle mas de  1 watt al 2N4427 ¿sin quemarlo? tal vez 2 watt, ¿ademas que significa eso de 10 db ? dejo el datasheet de Motorola que es el transistor que compré


----------



## ricbevi (May 30, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> ¿Es posible sacarle mas de  1 watt al 2N4427 ¿sin quemarlo? tal vez 2 watt, ¿ademas que significa eso de 10 db ? dejo el datasheet de Motorola que es el transistor que compré



Hola...¿no te parece que si se pudiera sacar a ese transistor 2W sin quemarlo Motorola lo vendería/publicitaria por transistor de 2W en vez de 1W?
Que algo tenga ganancia/atenuación de 10dB(en este caso en particular de valor) significa que lo que entre lo amplificara/atenuara 10 veces a la salida.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (May 30, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> ¿Es posible sacarle mas de  1 watt al 2N4427 ¿sin quemarlo? tal vez 2 watt, ¿ademas que significa eso de 10 db ? dejo el datasheet de Motorola que es el transistor que compré



El transistor esta diseñado para 1w como dice el datasheet, ahora bien si querés llevarlo al limite máximo hasta quemarlo anda subiendo el voltaje y ajustando los trimmers. Te recomiendo que le pongas un buen disipador.  Creo que hasta a 17V puede llegar vivo con una corriente de 0.3A. 
Sería interesante que subas los resultados obtenidos. Si buscas más que un 1W te recomiendo que armes un amplificador con RD06HVF1 que es de 6W.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 30, 2016)

Una técnica que estoy viendo bastante ultimamente es la de usar transistores en paralelo. No la experimenté personalmente, pero en simulación el resultado era el esperado.


----------



## Yaqui (May 30, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...¿no te parece que si se pudiera sacar a ese transistor 2W sin quemarlo Motorola lo vendería/publicitaria por transistor de 2W en vez de 1W?
> Que algo tenga ganancia/atenuación de 10dB(en este caso en particular de valor) significa que lo que entre lo amplificara/atenuara 10 veces a la salida.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



hola...* Es duda* Lo que me parece es que el data dice 3.5 w como el maximo para quemarlo y todos hablan que el 2n4427 es el transistor de 1W, cuando parece ser el minimo, microsemi habla de 1W como minimo emulando el de Motorola, entonces un punto casi  intermedio seria 2 watt operando en cuarto con aire aconcionado no suena como una locura, ademas el datasheet muestra en la curva que facil le puedo sacar 1.5 y Motorola no lo vende como transistor de 1.5 watt, mi duda es por que todos los otros fabricantes como microsemi muestran una curva de trabajo emulando las caracteristicas del Motorola y la ruptura tambien llegaria en 3.5 watt, entonces 2 watt no seria llevarlo al quiebre pero *solo es suposicion...o duda de mi parte...*



nicolasperiolo dijo:


> El transistor esta diseñado para 1w como dice el datasheet, ahora bien si querés llevarlo al limite máximo hasta quemarlo anda subiendo el voltaje y ajustando los trimmers. Te recomiendo que le pongas un buen disipador.  Creo que hasta a 17V puede llegar vivo con una corriente de 0.3A.
> Sería interesante que subas los resultados obtenidos. Si buscas más que un 1W te recomiendo que armes un amplificador con RD06HVF1 que es de 6W.
> Saludos




También dice *a 175 Mhz* haciendo referencia que a esa frec. le sacas 1W aprox, si ves la curva a menor frecuencia sacarias mas potencia alrededor de 88 Mhz 2 watt, el data dice que su limite a 25 C son 3.5 W por eso *la duda*, dices que le suba el voltaje.. no tengo intención de hacer eso...serian 12V fijos he inyectarle potencia proveniente de un amp, 100 mW... ni tampoco quiero llevarlo al maximo hasta quemarlo como sugieres, que no es respuesta a lo que pregunté y no me sirve quemado  solo son 2 watts... en fin...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 31, 2016)

Hola a todos , con permisso voi meter mi cuchara por aca .
Convengamos , aumentar la salida de un TX de  1 para 2 Wattios es aumentar 3dB en la potenzia y eso en termos practicos o sea lo aumento de alcançe a la redonda es cuasi  inperceptible (no es notado mejora alguna).
Pero quedamos con un transistor trabajando sobrecargado y naturalmente con su vida util conprometida y peor aun , sin gaño algun !!!!!.
Asi es preferible invertir en un sistema de antenas con ganancia , lineas de transmissión con menor perdidas por metro o entonses vamos directamente a un lineal de ao menos 10dB de ganancia (X10) , asi si tenemos un gaño perceptible.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Jun 1, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , con permisso voi meter mi cuchara por aca .
> Convengamos , aumentar la salida de un TX de  1 para 2 Wattios es aumentar 3dB en la potenzia y eso en termos practicos o sea lo aumento de alcançe a la redonda es cuasi  inperceptible (no es notado mejora alguna).
> Pero quedamos con un transistor trabajando sobrecargado y naturalmente con su vida util conprometida y peor aun , sin gaño algun !!!!!.
> Asi es preferible invertir en un sistema de antenas con ganancia , lineas de transmissión con menor perdidas por metro o entonses vamos directamente a un lineal de ao menos 10dB de ganancia (X10) , asi si tenemos un gaño perceptible.
> ...



Que tal daniel, si tienes razon tal vez sea mejor buscar una antena con ganancia que aumentar la potencia de salida del transitor, auque me siguo con dudas sobre el maximo que le puedo sacar sin que se queme, es que en mi caso buscaba los 2 W para alimentar un 2sc1972 (15W) que tengo, con solo 1W del 2N4427 talvez le saque 8 W o algo asi, me quedaria corto, pero que antena me daria ganancia ¿La famosa basuka hecha con rg58?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Que tal daniel, si tienes razon tal vez sea mejor buscar una antena con ganancia que aumentar la potencia de salida del transitor, auque me siguo con dudas sobre el maximo que le puedo sacar sin que se queme, es que en mi caso buscaba los 2 W para alimentar un 2sc1972 (15W) que tengo, con solo 1W del 2N4427 talvez le saque 8 W o algo asi, me quedaria corto, pero que antena me daria ganancia ¿La famosa basuka hecha con rg58?


Bueno no se ezactamente en que frequenzia quieres andar con lo 2SC1972 , pero cuando en FM broadcasting (88 hasta 108Mhz) con 1W es possible excitar con exicto desde que los circuitos de adaptación de inpedancias (entrada y salida ) sean correctos. Debemos recordar que la ganacia de un transistor de RF cae 6dB (4X) cuando la fequenzia es multiplicada por 2 , entonses cuando la frequenzia es mas baja la ganancia es major. Generalmente los datos de los transistores son fornidos a 175MHz (cuasi lo doble de la banda de FM). Un transistor actual y muy bueno es lo Mitsubichi RD15hvf1 , ese tiene mucha ganancia incluso puede sener excitado con solamente 250mW para obtener los 15 Wattios tan deseados.
Cuanto a la antena "basuca" serias muy interesante que subas mas datos del por aca de modo puder analizar como esa anda. Jo personalmente recomendo que busque por  una antena "super J pole" , esa tiene buena ganancia a la redonda (6dB o 4X) y polarización vertical.   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## isola (Jun 19, 2016)

Hola colegas desde mi humilde opinión y creo que es un buen tema a tocar para seguir aprendiendo, Me dirijo a la comunidad para hacer un debate con este tema intercambiar opiniones y así aprender mas.
Con respecto a la potencia mínima y máxima que acepta o entrega un transistor de rf a su salida por ejemplo leí en otro hilo del foro que a un 2n4427 de 1w le pueden sacar 3,5 vatios cuando el fabricante dice que es de 1. Entonces si la hoja de data del fabricante dice 1 como vamos a sacar mas? entonces nos regala la potencia excedente el fabricante o sera que lo estamos Haciendo trabajar mal al transistor o que es cuestión de experimentar dentro de razonables cálculos entre la potencia máxima de excitación por una determina ganancia del transistor para determinada frecuencia, data que siempre nos da el fabricante.
Mayormente en transistores vhf la data es a la frecuencia de 175mhz, osea a modo de ejemplo y en mis cálculos, corregidme si estoy equivocado, para un 2sc 1971 6w/10db necesitamos 0.6 vatios o 600mW para que entregue 6vatios ya que el factor de amplificación es de 10 veces, ahora que pasa si bajamos la frecuencia o la subimos también sera proporcional la potencia entregada y esto estará bien o mal? yo creo que lo que sucede es que sin darnos cuenta estaremos variando el factor Q del transistor y este no trabajara dentro de su zona de trabajo y por consiguiente se acortara su vida. (aunque pueda entregar mayor o menor potencia) pero también creo que podemos mantenerlo aunque variemos la frecuencia dentro de su zona de trabajo y es variando la tensión de colector. Resumiendo con 600mW a 175Mhz obtendríamos 6vatios pero si luego bajamos la frecuencia a 88Mhz y mantenemos los 600mW la potencia aumentaría, entonces tendríamos que bajar la excitación o la tensión de colector para mantener los parámetros del transistor y no sobrepasar la potencia de salida.
También creo que si nos salimos de estos parámetros estamos escapando a toda lógica y pueden pasar dos cosas funcionara mejor o peor., pero en rf no hay una lógica justa o exacta, si de referencia, ya que influyen muchos factores que afectan o mejoran el desempeño esperado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2016)

isola dijo:


> Hola colegas desde mi humilde opinión y creo que es un buen tema a tocar para seguir aprendiendo, Me dirijo a la comunidad para hacer un debate con este tema intercambiar opiniones y así aprender mas.
> Con respecto a la potencia mínima y máxima que acepta o entrega un transistor de rf a su salida por ejemplo leí en otro hilo del foro que a un 2n4427 de 1w le pueden sacar 3,5 vatios cuando el fabricante dice que es de 1. Entonces si la hoja de data del fabricante dice 1 como vamos a sacar mas? entonces nos regala la potencia excedente el fabricante o sera que lo estamos Haciendo trabajar mal al transistor o que es cuestión de experimentar dentro de razonables cálculos entre la potencia máxima de excitación por una determina ganancia del transistor para determinada frecuencia, data que siempre nos da el fabricante.
> Mayormente en transistores vhf la data es a la frecuencia de 175mhz, osea a modo de ejemplo y en mis cálculos, corregidme si estoy equivocado, para un 2sc 1971 6w/10db necesitamos 0.6 vatios o 600mW para que entregue 6vatios ya que el factor de amplificación es de 10 veces, ahora que pasa si bajamos la frecuencia o la subimos también sera proporcional la potencia entregada y esto estará bien o mal? yo creo que lo que sucede es que sin darnos cuenta estaremos variando el factor Q del transistor y este no trabajara dentro de su zona de trabajo y por consiguiente se acortara su vida. (aunque pueda entregar mayor o menor potencia) pero también creo que podemos mantenerlo aunque variemos la frecuencia dentro de su zona de trabajo y es variando la tensión de colector. Resumiendo con 600mW a 175Mhz obtendríamos 6vatios pero si luego bajamos la frecuencia a 88Mhz y mantenemos los 600mW la potencia aumentaría, entonces tendríamos que bajar la excitación o la tensión de colector para mantener los parámetros del transistor y no sobrepasar la potencia de salida.
> También creo que si nos salimos de estos parámetros estamos escapando a toda lógica y pueden pasar dos cosas funcionara mejor o peor., pero en rf no hay una lógica justa o exacta, si de referencia, ya que influyen muchos factores que afectan o mejoran el desempeño esperado.


! Bueno , tu raciocinio a grueso modo es correcto !.
Si quieres una vida longa a tu transistor sin problemas siga estrictamente  las recomendaciones del fabricante , haora si plata $$$  NO es problemas ustedes puedes trabajar con lo transistor estresado (sobrecargado) y cuando ese for a una "vida mejor" , canbiarlo por otro nuevo 0KM y listo.
RF (radiofrequenzia) ES Lógica y exacta tal como todas las faces del Electronica , lo que se passa es que hablamos de un tema conplejo (incluso matematicamente ) que requer muchos años de dedicación en estudios teoricos y praticos bien a fundo .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Jun 21, 2016)

isola dijo:


> Hola colegas desde mi humilde opinión y creo que es un buen tema a tocar para seguir aprendiendo, Me dirijo a la comunidad para hacer un debate con este tema intercambiar opiniones y así aprender mas.
> Con respecto a la potencia mínima y máxima que acepta o entrega un transistor de rf a su salida por ejemplo leí en otro hilo del foro que a un 2n4427 de 1w le pueden sacar 3,5 vatios cuando el fabricante dice que es de 1. Entonces si la hoja de data del fabricante dice 1 como vamos a sacar mas? entonces nos regala la potencia excedente el fabricante o sera que lo estamos Haciendo trabajar mal al transistor o que es cuestión de experimentar dentro de razonables cálculos entre la potencia máxima de excitación por una determina ganancia del transistor para determinada frecuencia, data que siempre nos da el fabricante.
> Mayormente en transistores vhf la data es a la frecuencia de 175mhz, osea a modo de ejemplo y en mis cálculos, corregidme si estoy equivocado, para un 2sc 1971 6w/10db necesitamos 0.6 vatios o 600mW para que entregue 6vatios ya que el factor de amplificación es de 10 veces, ahora que pasa si bajamos la frecuencia o la subimos también sera proporcional la potencia entregada y esto estará bien o mal? yo creo que lo que sucede es que sin darnos cuenta estaremos variando el factor Q del transistor y este no trabajara dentro de su zona de trabajo y por consiguiente se acortara su vida. (aunque pueda entregar mayor o menor potencia) pero también creo que podemos mantenerlo aunque variemos la frecuencia dentro de su zona de trabajo y es variando la tensión de colector. Resumiendo con 600mW a 175Mhz obtendríamos 6vatios pero si luego bajamos la frecuencia a 88Mhz y mantenemos los 600mW la potencia aumentaría, entonces tendríamos que bajar la excitación o la tensión de colector para mantener los parámetros del transistor y no sobrepasar la potencia de salida.
> También creo que si nos salimos de estos parámetros estamos escapando a toda lógica y pueden pasar dos cosas funcionara mejor o peor., pero en rf no hay una lógica justa o exacta, si de referencia, ya que influyen muchos factores que afectan o mejoran el desempeño esperado.



Si man es de 1 watt, lo que pasa es que ese transistor debe tener un rango de potencias en el que se pueda mover un +/- de tolerancia, ¿Cuantos mW son?¿ 100, 200 800 mW? , compré el 2n4427 y nunca lo he usado, como vi en otros datas que apuntaban a 3.5W como una catástrofe en condiciones optimas, y en el data de la marca microsemi menciona como 1 W MÍNIMO me cuestioné ¿Que tal un punto intermedio de 2 watt en aire acondicionado? la mayoría de las respuestas respondieron que se quemaría, que le subiera el V hasta quemarlo ¿!?, me da la impresión que respondieron creyendo que lo usaría al limite, otros ¿que no ves que la fabrica lo vende a 1 W y no a 2? veo un 1.5W en el data y no lo venden en 1.5W, hablo de TOLERANCIA señor ¿Cual es? me cuestionaba a 2 watt que van a ir a un 2sc1972 en 88 Mhz, la repuesta "sobrecargado" tal vez es la correcta por parte de Daniel..


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 22, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Si man es de 1 watt, lo que pasa es que ese transistor debe tener un rango de potencias en el que se pueda mover un +/- de tolerancia, ¿Cuantos mW son?¿ 100, 200 800 mW? , compré el 2n4427 y nunca lo he usado, como vi en otros datas que apuntaban a 3.5W como una catástrofe en condiciones optimas, y en el data de la marca microsemi menciona como 1 W MÍNIMO me cuestioné ¿Que tal un punto intermedio de 2 watt en aire acondicionado? la mayoría de las respuestas respondieron que se quemaría, que le subiera el V hasta quemarlo ¿!?, me da la impresión que respondieron creyendo que lo usaría al limite, otros ¿que no ves que la fabrica lo vende a 1 W y no a 2? veo un 1.5W en el data y no lo venden en 1.5W, hablo de TOLERANCIA señor ¿Cual es? me cuestionaba a 2 watt que van a ir a un 2sc1972 en 88 Mhz, la repuesta "sobrecargado" tal vez es la correcta por parte de Daniel..



La tolerancia es muy simple...un poco antes de que se queme el transistor en el circuito y condiciones que lo usaras.
El fabricante lo "testea" y brinda datos para su uso en distintas condiciones y asegura un funcionamiento dentro de ciertos parámetros. 
Lo que quiero expresar y para que se entienda, en los desarrollos de cualquier dispositivos, los materiales empleados están sobre dimensionados en un  porcentaje( a veces en un 300% o mas) para tener un dispositivos estable y funcional aun cuando no se den todas las condiciones de trabajo optimas pero nunca vi uno a la inversa.
Ese transistor a 1W de potencia de salida en clase "C" trabaja dentro de una zona segura siempre que se lo mantenga refrigerado. En los equipos comerciales que se usa, rara vez llega a trabajar a esas potencias(siempre por debajo).
Ahora te toca probarlo a ti y ver cuanto le sacas sin que se te queme.
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 22, 2016)

Bueno para mi no conpensa trabajar fuera de las recomendaciones del fabricante por "migallas" , doblar la potenzia es aumentar solamente 3dB y eso en termos practicos (alcance a la redonda) NO es observado.
Mas vale agregar un paso amplificador de 10dB (10X) , asi tenemos un aumento practico y muy bien observado en termos de alcançe util.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Jul 29, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Armé un transmisor con un 2sc1972 aprox. 10-15 Watts recomiendas capacitores de mica a 500V a su salida ok ¿Y para desacoplar la rf en la linea de 12V de la fuente pueden ser ceramicos de 1 kv o 2kv?  crees que el dielectrico se haga corto en rf con una fuente de 12 V aunque sean de Kv  ? es que los de mica son dificilisimos de encontrar en mi pais, a muy duras penas creo que voy a conseguir 2 de mica para la salida a antena.. y los trimmers de compresion tipo arco ni los conocen en las tiendas de mi pais.. 

Me faltan detalles poner trimmers, un disipador mas grande..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 29, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Armé un transmisor con un 2sc1972 aprox. 10-15 Watts recomiendas capacitores de mica a 500V a su salida ok ¿Y para desacoplar la rf en la linea de 12V de la fuente pueden ser ceramicos de 1 kv o 2kv?  crees que el dielectrico se haga corto en rf con una fuente de 12 V aunque sean de Kv  ? es que los de mica son dificilisimos de encontrar en mi pais, a muy duras penas creo que voy a conseguir 2 de mica para la salida a antena.. y los trimmers de compresion tipo arco ni los conocen en las tiendas de mi pais..
> 
> Me faltan detalles poner trimmers, un disipador mas grande..



Los capacitores para ese  lineal pueden sener de 50Voltios para desacople de alimentación sin poblemas algun    
Los capacitores ayustables ( trimmers) de entrada y salida de RF son altamente recomendados los de base en porcelana y dielectrico (ayslante entre placas) hecho en Mica    
Olvide las tiendas locales de electronica , tente buscar algo en la Internet (Chinos) o busque en viejos radios AM/FM de la decada de 70' .
!Suerte en las buscas!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Jul 29, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Los capacitores para ese  lineal pueden sener de 50Voltios para desacople de alimentación sin poblemas algun
> Los capacitores ayustables ( trimmers) de entrada y salida de RF son altamente recomendados los de base en porcelana y dielectrico (ayslante entre placas) hecho en Mica
> Olvide las tiendas locales de electronica , tente buscar algo en la Internet (Chinos) o busque en viejos radios AM/FM de la decada de 70' .
> !Suerte en las buscas!.
> ...



Muchas gracias por sus consejos los pondré en practica,y si, tenia unos hermosos radios de mis abuelos que tenian capacitores de mica, trimmers, dispadores gigantes, vk200 toda una joya para los radioficionados le dimos trabajo a un albañil una temporada y me los robó, no le vi ni el polvo  he buscado radios de esos en tianguis, con tecnicos y no he visto ni 1, lo que me queda es comprar *POR* ebay con los chinos tienen muy buena mercancia solo que tengo miedo con la aduana solo he comprado en mi pais  compraré de poquito primero ya que el que no arriesga no gana


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ago 1, 2016)

Hay unos trimmers de plásticos,como el de la imagen que adjunto que podría aguantar. En todo caso podes agregar otro capacitor de mica o cerámico en paralelo con este para repartir las corrientes. Saludos


----------



## carlosjhbsdchb (Ago 4, 2016)

funcionara? *QUE* le puede faltar?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 4, 2016)

carlosjhbsdchb dijo:


> funcionara? q le puede faltar?


 Buen dia. Por empezar los valores de inductancias,capacitancias ,el transistor que pensas usar etc etc. En teoria el esquema del modulador que mostras ,entregaria unos 50 mw Esto es una suposicion,por lo tanto ,la siguiente etapa deberia ser de 500mw,,,pero todo esto es muy teorico ya que no tenemos las especificaciones del amp de rf.
Y en cuanto al esquema es de dudoso funcionamiento,,,fijate aca en el foro que hay circuitos ya probados y funcionales.


Saludos.


----------



## Yaqui (Ago 5, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Los capacitores para ese  lineal pueden sener de 50Voltios para desacople de alimentación sin poblemas algun
> Los capacitores ayustables ( trimmers) de entrada y salida de RF son altamente recomendados los de base en porcelana y dielectrico (ayslante entre placas) hecho en Mica
> Olvide las tiendas locales de electronica , tente buscar algo en la Internet (Chinos) o busque en viejos radios AM/FM de la decada de 70' .
> !Suerte en las buscas!.
> ...



Daniel he buscado por la red y encontré estos trimmers ceramicos Silver plated me los pueden enviar a mi casa, ¿Crees que aguanten 10 watts o 15 W? las especificaiones de dicen que son de 10-60pF a 250V


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 5, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Daniel he buscado por la red y encontré estos trimmers ceramicos Silver plated me los pueden enviar a mi casa, ¿Crees que aguanten 10 watts o 15 W? las especificaiones de dicen que son de 10-60pF a 250V



250V es más que suficiente para aguantar 10W. Adelante con esos, que van a andar perfecto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Daniel he buscado por la red y encontré estos trimmers ceramicos Silver plated me los pueden enviar a mi casa, ¿Crees que aguanten 10 watts o 15 W? las especificaiones de dicen que son de 10-60pF a 250V


  ! Puedes enpleyar eses sin problemas   son prolijos a andar en medianas potenzias !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carlosjhbsdchb (Ago 8, 2016)

las especificaciones del amp rf están al principio de este foro, en la revista resisto, lo hice tal cual lo describe, y lo conecte a un modulador de talkingelectronics pero no funciono.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 9, 2016)

carlosjhbsdchb dijo:


> las especificaciones del amp rf están al principio de este foro, en la revista resisto, lo hice tal cual lo describe, y lo conecte a un modulador de talkingelectronics pero no funciono.


Lo problema es que ese transmissor "talkingelectronics" NO logra fornir potenzia suficiente para excitar lo transistor en clase "C"    
Otro problema muy comun actualmente es que lo transistor 2N4427 disponible en lo mercado son generalmente truchos Chinos (falsos). Una salida es sacar ese transistor de un viejo radio transceptor de VHF ya desquaçado.
Busque en la Internet por algun circuito oscilador que enpleye un 2n2219 como paso final ,  donde ese seguramente logra excitar lo 2N4427 a contento.

!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 11, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo problema es que ese transmissor "talkingelectronics" NO logra fornir potenzia suficiente para excitar lo transistor en clase "C"
> Otro problema muy comun actualmente es que lo transistor 2N4427 disponible en lo mercado son generalmente truchos Chinos (falsos). Una salida es sacar ese transistor de un viejo radio transceptor de VHF ya desquaçado.
> Busque en la Internet por algun circuito oscilador que enpleye un 2n2219 como paso final ,  donde ese seguramente logra excitar lo 2N4427 a contento.
> 
> ...




OFF Topic:

La semana pasada armé un transmisor FM de 4W desde cero. Tiene un transistor C1971 en la etapa final, precedida de un 2N4427 como driver. 

El problema es que a duras penas le pude sacar los 4W, y noto que el 4427 se calienta demasiado para la poca potencia que está sacando (la última medición fue cerca de 1/2W usando un C2053 como pre driver). Ambos transistores están polarizados en clase C y por más que he retocado trimmers y bobinas no logro obtener más potencia, pese a que la señal es bastante limpia y sin zumbidos.

Ahora que leo el comentario, quizás mi 2N4427 sea falso (dice Central Semiconductor). En otra placa tengo otro original de la marca ST, así que tendré que "pedirlo prestado" para testear y comparar resultados.

Lástima que no esté en casa para subirles unas fotos del transistor en particular...


----------



## tiago (Ago 11, 2016)

Probablemente sea falso, a mí me ha pasado lo mismo y el problema era ese.
Puede que lo tuyo sea otra cosa, ya comentarás.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2016)

Hola a todos , tenten sacar un 2N4427 de un viejo transceptor VHF y le hagan testes ,seguramente los resultados son muuuuuuuuchos mejores , eso ya si paso comigo .  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





DavidGuetta dijo:


> OFF Topic:
> 
> La semana pasada armé un transmisor FM de 4W desde cero. Tiene un transistor C1971 en la etapa final, precedida de un 2N4427 como driver.
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don DavidGuetta , se no for de muchas molestias  ?? podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese amplificador que armaste para apreciación de nosotros ??.
!Muchas gracias de antemano !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 11, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , tenten sacar un 2N4427 de un viejo transceptor VHF y le hagan testes ,seguramente los resultados son muuuuuuuuchos mejores , eso ya si paso comigo .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> 
> ...



Este fin de semana vuelvo a mi casa, dentro del tiempo libre dibujaré el diagrama esquemático para así poder analizarlo. 

De ser necesario, no descartaría poder abrir un nuevo tópic sobre él.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Ago 12, 2016)

Daniel, lo que ocurre es que ya no es tan sencillo encontrar chatarra de emisoras o walkies.
En la época de los 70 y hasta finales de los 80 no había demasiado problema, pero ahora ya es complicado.
Al menos por mi país.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Daniel, lo que ocurre es que ya no es tan sencillo encontrar chatarra de emisoras o walkies.
> En la época de los 70 y hasta finales de los 80 no había demasiado problema, pero ahora ya es complicado.
> Al menos por mi país.
> 
> Saludos.


!Sip , es la pura verdad , lo que se paso comigo es que un viejo 2N4427  "Motorola"  sacado de un viejissimo  transceptor VHF maritimo fornia o doble de potenzia con misma excitación cuando conparado a otro 2N4427 "CDE" nuevo 0KM conprado en una tienda local    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 27, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , tenten sacar un 2N4427 de un viejo transceptor VHF y le hagan testes ,seguramente los resultados son muuuuuuuuchos mejores , eso ya si paso comigo .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> 
> ...



Estimado Daniel

Adjunto PDF con las imágenes del TX. Mis estudios no me dejaban tiempo para poder dibujar el diagrama, pero ahora lo adjunto en el archivo. También puse imágenes del transistor 2N4427 que compré.

No le he puesto las dimensiones de las bobinas, pues estoy fuera de mi casa y ahora no tengo las medidas del diámetro interno ni la sección de los alambres usados en ellas.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Yaqui (Sep 13, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Puedes enpleyar eses sin problemas   son prolijos a andar en medianas potenzias !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola, me llegaron los trimmers silver plated mica 15-60pF a 250V, tengo una duda, muchos mencionan que no tienen polaridad, sin embargo al parecer deben tener una posicion correcta ya que la pata que está haciendo contacto con la placa de abajo y un remache me indica con una impresion en el trimmer una flecha y a su lado una T, y la otra pata no indica nada solo se mete al trimmer,  ¿Cual es la pata que debe tomar la señal (positvo por asi decirlo) y cual la que va a tierra o la que entrega la señal a otra parte del circuito?  gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 13, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Hola, me llegaron los trimmers silver plated mica 15-60pF a 250V, tengo una duda, muchos mencionan que no tienen polaridad, sin embargo al parecer deben tener una posicion correcta ya que la pata que está haciendo contacto con la placa de abajo y un remache me indica con una impresion en el trimmer una flecha y a su lado una T, y la otra pata no indica nada solo se mete al trimmer,  ¿Cual es la pata que debe tomar la señal (positvo por asi decirlo) y cual la que va a tierra o la que entrega la señal a otra parte del circuito?  gracias



Los condensadores variables tipo Trimmer en general no tienen polaridad. Lo que SI hay que cuidar es el sentido en el que se coloque, puesto que uno de los extremos del condesador está conectado al tornillo que lo ajusta. En el caso de instalarse en una etapa de adaptación de impedancia, se debe tratar que el tornillo de ajuste permanezca "aislado" de la RF, para así evitar alteraciones en las lecturas durante su manipulación. Vale decir, si el trimmer está conectado de "vivo" a "masa", el tornillo debe ir conectado a "masa", pues así se asegura que no haya RF en él.

Saludos!


----------



## Yaqui (Sep 13, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Los condensadores variables tipo Trimmer en general no tienen polaridad. Lo que SI hay que cuidar es el sentido en el que se coloque, puesto que uno de los extremos del condesador está conectado al tornillo que lo ajusta. En el caso de instalarse en una etapa de adaptación de impedancia, se debe tratar que el tornillo de ajuste permanezca "aislado" de la RF, para así evitar alteraciones en las lecturas durante su manipulación. Vale decir, si el trimmer está conectado de "vivo" a "masa", el tornillo debe ir conectado a "masa", pues así se asegura que no haya RF en él.
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias, pero en el caso de usarlo para adaptar impedancias usualmente se usan 2 trimmer uno del colector de un transistor a la base del sig. y de donde termina ese va otro trimmer a tierra particularmente en el caso del trimmer de colector a base ¿Como logro que el tornillo esté aislado de la RF ya que en sus 2 patas (tornillo también) siempre habrá RF? está la pata que recibirá la RF y la pata donde salga la RF siempre habra RF en el tornillo


----------



## miguelus (Sep 13, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Eso no supone ningún problema, simplemente cuando lo tengas que ajustar tendrás que utilizar una herramienta que sea aislante para la RF.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola a todos , sienpre  es nesesario cautela cuando montar un trimmer de modo que lo tornillo de ayuste queda conectado a la tierra o masa , haora cuando los dos polos del trimmer son "vivos" (no hay conección con la tierra ) no hay lo que hacer a no ser enpleyar un destornillador ayslado.(los con puntas de porcelana son de los mejores.)  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 14, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Gracias, pero en el caso de usarlo para adaptar impedancias usualmente se usan 2 trimmer uno del colector de un transistor a la base del sig. y de donde termina ese va otro trimmer a tierra particularmente en el caso del trimmer de colector a base ¿Como logro que el tornillo esté aislado de la RF ya que en sus 2 patas (tornillo también) siempre habrá RF? está la pata que recibirá la RF y la pata donde salga la RF siempre habra RF en el tornillo



Como dijo Daniel Lopes, cuando el trimmer está sometido a RF en ambas patas lo único que se puede hacer es usar una herramienta idónea para el ajuste. Existen en el mercado unos hechos de plástico con una pequeña punta metálica en ambos extremos.

Al menos, lo que hago en estos casos es dejar el tornillo del trimmer conectado a la "salida de RF".

Saludos


----------



## Yaqui (Sep 24, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , sienpre  es nesesario cautela cuando montar un trimmer de modo que lo tornillo de ayuste queda conectado a la tierra o masa , haora cuando los dos polos del trimmer son "vivos" (no hay conección con la tierra ) no hay lo que hacer a no ser enpleyar un destornillador ayslado.(los con puntas de porcelana son de los mejores.)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Armé un lineal mpsh10- 2n2222- 2n4427->2sc1972 y puse una antena dipolo adentro de mi casa cortada a frecuencia 87.7 mhz polarizada verticalmente a una altura de 1.5 metros Jejeje si lo se.. tengo un alcance al parecer de 450 metros  ¿Es normal? está repleto de casas la mayoria de 1 solo piso, utilicé cable rg58 con malla de aluminio 5 metros, el rg8 no puede comprarlo,  solo lo vendian *POR* carretes de 30 metros..

No tengo wattmetro encargué uno *POR *Internet y se lo robaron en la paqueteria, no se que potencia es la que tengo ¿Deberia cubrir mas con un 2sc1972 con una antena de 1.5 metros de altura casi en el suelo?

Ademas la propagacion de la señal *POR* la antena no parece uniforme di un recorrido en el dia y para atras y adelante cubro 100 metros me tapa al parecer está una emisora en esa frecuencia, en la noche volvi hacer el recorrido y cubrí 450 metros hacia los lados de la dipolo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Armé un lineal mpsh10- 2n2222- 2n4427->2sc1972 y puse una antena dipolo adentro de mi casa cortada a frecuencia 87.7 mhz polarizada verticalmente a una altura de 1.5 metros Jejeje si lo se.. tengo un alcance al parecer de 450 metros  ¿Es normal? está repleto de casas la mayoria de 1 solo piso, utilicé cable rg58 con malla de aluminio 5 metros, el rg8 no puede comprarlo,  solo lo vendian x carretes de 30 metros..
> 
> No tengo wattmetro encargué uno x Internet y se lo robaron en la paqueteria, no se que potencia es la que tengo ¿Deberia cubrir mas con un 2sc1972 con una antena de 1.5 metros de altura casi en el suelo?
> 
> Ademas la propagacion de la señal x la antena no parece uniforme di un recorrido en el dia y para atras y adelante cubro 100 metros me tapa al parecer está una emisora en esa frecuencia, en la noche volvi hacer el recorrido y cubrí 450 metros hacia los lados de la dipolo


Hola caro Don Yaqui , ?? como ayustaste los trimmers del lineal ?? , muchos radioaficcionados sin recursos enpleyan un foco incandescente en la salida del lineal como un indicador luminoso de potenzia de salida .
NO es una buena técnica , pero es mejor que nada en las manos.
Con una antena interna a su casa y armada a 1,5 metros del solo no te garantiza un bueno alcanze a la redonda , lo mejor a hacer es armar tu antena ao menos 10 metros de altura y livre de obstaculos que seguramente trampam tu senal .
No me gusta de cables coaxilaes blindados con aluminio , eso porque lo aluminio NO acepta solda de estaño     
!Suerte en los desaholloos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Sep 24, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Yaqui , ?? como ayustaste los trimmers del lineal ?? , muchos radioaficcionados sin recursos enpleyan un foco incandescente en la salida del lineal como un indicador luminoso de potenzia de salida .
> NO es una buena técnica , pero es mejor que nada en las manos.
> Con una antena interna a su casa y armada a 1,5 metros del solo no te garantiza un bueno alcanze a la redonda , lo mejor a hacer es armar tu antena ao menos 10 metros de altura y livre de obstaculos que seguramente trampam tu senal .
> No me gusta de cables coaxilaes blindados con aluminio , eso porque lo aluminio NO acepta solda de estaño
> ...



Gracias ud. siempre tan atento, los trimmers de salida para acoplar la antena fueron puestos a la brava, le cuento, segun yo entre más capacitancia sea en el trimmers menos reactancia capacitiva tendrá y entre menos capacitancia mayor será la reactancia, entonces el que va del colector del 2sc1972 al nucleo del coaxial fue puesto a lo maximo 70 pF y el que va del nucleo coax a tierra lo puse en 15 pF, segun yo para que se fuera toda la potencia hacia la antena, y si  ES UN HORROR el coax de aluminio NO SOLDA puse un resorte, este a masa y ahí amarré la malla del coaxial al circuito y en la dipolo fue atornillado hacia abajo y el nucleo atornillado hacia arriba


lo que me parece raro es que el 2sc1972 está como un cubo de hielo(tiene disipador vertical, ventilador y tengo aire a 18 C), el 2n4427 está tibio ( no tiena disipador), tambien el 2n2222,  del 2n2222 estan saliendo unos 80 mw imagino ya que cubria casi una cuadra en esa etapa ( 50 mw diseño del griego cambie el mpsh10 por el 2n2222), entonces el 2n4427 X10 salen 800mw para exitar el 2sc1972 es muy poco no? pero a frecuencias bajas da mas potencia que no? lo estoy usando en 87.7 mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Gracias ud. siempre tan atento, los trimmers de salida para acoplar la antena fueron puestos a la brava, le cuento, segun yo entre más capacitancia sea en el trimmers menos reactancia capacitiva tendrá y entre menos capacitancia mayor será la reactancia, entonces el que va del colector del 2sc1972 al nucleo del coaxial fue puesto a lo maximo 70 pF y el que va del nucleo coax a tierra lo puse en 15 pF, segun yo para que se fuera toda la potencia hacia la antena, y si  ES UN HORROR el coax de aluminio NO SOLDA puse un resorte, este a masa y ahí amarré la malla del coaxial al circuito y en la dipolo fue atornillado hacia abajo y el nucleo atornillado hacia arriba
> 
> 
> lo que me parece raro es que el 2sc1972 está como un cubo de hielo(tiene disipador vertical, ventilador y tengo aire a 18 C), el 2n4427 está tibio ( no tiena disipador), tambien el 2n2222,  del 2n2222 estan saliendo unos 80 mw imagino ya que cubria casi una cuadra en esa etapa ( 50 mw diseño del griego cambie el mpsh10 por el 2n2222), entonces el 2n4427 X10 salen 800mw para exitar el 2sc1972 es muy poco no? pero a frecuencias bajas da mas potencia que no? lo estoy usando en 87.7 mhz


Bueno una dica es medir la curriente DC que lo transistor en questón estas consumindo de la fuente y despues multiplicar por la tensión de alimentación , asi sapemos la potenzia de entrada dese paso , la potenzia de salida es la potenzia de entrada minus la potenzia dicipada en calientamento del transistor  
Puedes armar una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios con resistores de filme mectalico en paralelo (Ej. 20 resistores de 1Kohmios x3W en paralelo) y con ayuda de una sonda de RF y un multimetro comun medir la potenzia de salida con razonable precisión , incluso ese tema ya fue muy bien discutido aca mismo en ese Foro , basta buscar.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Sep 27, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno una dica es medir la curriente DC que lo transistor en questón estas consumindo de la fuente y despues multiplicar por la tensión de alimentación , asi sapemos la potenzia de entrada dese paso , la potenzia de salida es la potenzia de entrada minus la potenzia dicipada en calientamento del transistor
> Puedes armar una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios con resistores de filme mectalico en paralelo (Ej. 20 resistores de 1Kohmios x3W en paralelo) y con ayuda de una sonda de RF y un multimetro comun medir la potenzia de salida con razonable precisión , incluso ese tema ya fue muy bien discutido aca mismo en ese Foro , basta buscar.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Creo que el problema es la parte del principio solo tira 50 mW es el diseño del griego pero para exitar al 2n4427 necesitaria 100 mW, el caso es que el 2n4427 me está arrojando 400 mW en la base del 2sc1972 y este arroja 2 W ¿alguien tiene un diseño de como amplificar con un 2n2222 de lamina de 50 mW a 100 mW? estuve pensando poner un 2n2222 extra en clase C entre el 2n4427 y el otro 2n2222, con la base del 2n2222  a tierra con una vk200 pero no se si amplificaré mas de lo debido y queme el 2n4427


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Creo que el problema es la parte del principio solo tira 50 mW es el diseño del griego pero para exitar al 2n4427 necesitaria 100 mW, el caso es que el 2n4427 me está arrojando 400 mW en la base del 2sc1972 y este arroja 2 W ¿alguien tiene un diseño de como amplificar con un 2n2222 de lamina de 50 mW a 100 mW? estuve pensando poner un 2n2222 extra en clase C entre el 2n4427 y el otro 2n2222, con la base del 2n2222  a tierra con una vk200 pero no se si amplificaré mas de lo debido y queme el 2n4427


Puedes bajar la potenzia de salida del 2N2222 agregando en serie con su emissor un pequeño resistor de bajo valor (algunos Ohmios) donde cuanto major su valor menor es la potenzia de salida , pero con un funcionamento mas estable .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Sep 27, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Puedes bajar la potenzia de salida del 2N2222 agregando en serie con su emissor un pequeño resistor de bajo valor (algunos Ohmios) donde cuanto major su valor menor es la potenzia de salida , pero con un funcionamento mas estable .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pero el problema es ya esta baja la potencia  50 mW no es suficiente para excitar el 2n4427, quiero subirla a 100 mW, no se si poner un transitor 2n22222 en clase C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Pero el problema es ya esta baja la potencia  50 mW no es suficiente para excitar el 2n4427, quiero subirla a 100 mW, no se si poner un transitor 2n22222 en clase C


Mire en ese Link aca : https://dcdirectactionnews.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/tx_construction_7-10-2013.pdf
Te recomendo estudiar con cariño ,hay interesantes circuitos amplificadores enpleyando lo 2N2222 .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Dic 20, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mire en ese Link aca : https://dcdirectactionnews.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/tx_construction_7-10-2013.pdf
> Te recomendo estudiar con cariño ,hay interesantes circuitos amplificadores enpleyando lo 2N2222 .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Compré el 2sc2053 pero ....
¿Daniel sabe como están ordenados los pines base, colector y emisor del 2sc2053?

Hay un post de David guetta usando el 2sc2053 pero el diagrama original que puso ya no se ve link caido, de todos modos consegui ahí el diagrama de un usuario que lo armó pero no se ve muy bien, mi duda es que visto el 2sc2053 de la cara plana de izquierda a derecha dice que es base, colector emisor pero en el datasheet de mitsubiichi dice que es emisor colector base ¿Cual es la correcta? es que compre unos genericos en internet y el vendedor se fue de vacaciones  
El transitoor que compre es de encapsulado largo como la foto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> Compré el 2sc2053 pero ....
> ¿Daniel sabe como están ordenados los pines base, colector y emisor del 2sc2053?
> 
> Hay un post de David guetta usando el 2sc2053 pero el diagrama original que puso ya no se ve link caido, de todos modos consegui ahí el diagrama de un usuario que lo armó pero no se ve muy bien, mi duda es que visto el 2sc2053 de la cara plana de izquierda a derecha dice que es base, colector emisor pero en el datasheet de mitsubiichi dice que es emisor colector base ¿Cual es la correcta? es que compre unos genericos en internet y el vendedor se fue de vacaciones
> El transitoor que compre es de encapsulado largo como la foto


Bueno , estuve mirando la hoja de datos técnicos del transistor y puedo seguramente te aclarar que con la parte plana del transistor  apuntada   para riba la disposición de los terminales en lo sentido de la esquierda para la derecha es : "Base , Colector , Emisor". 
Seguramente lo Colector es lo terminal central , la Base en caso de dudas adicionales esa puede sener determinada muy facilmente con la ayuda de un multimetro ayustado (setado) para medir diodos , la Base es lo terminal que "hay" un "diodo" entre Colector y Emisor .
!Suerte en los desahollos ,mantenganos informados de los avances !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Feb 25, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel necesito de su ayuda por favor he usado PLL de carro->  mpsh10->2n2222->2n4427-->2sc1971 ese sistema está consumiendo 4.1  ≈3.8 Amperios!  (pll 160mA, mpsh10 y 2n2222 juntos 30mA, 2n4427 63mA) el sistema duró 10 segundos prendió y lo apagué, me he quemado los dedos cuando intenté tocar el 2sc1971 el tornillo que sujeta al disipador está como agua para el café, 

El 2n4447 motorola consume 63mAx11.8V seria una potencia de 750 Mw y su eficiencia es de 50% por lo tanto maximo son unos 400 mW que entran al 2sc1971, usé temperatura del cautin baja para  soldar el 2sc1971 y no dañarlo, un corto entre colector y emisor ? ROE de la antena? pero la corte a frecuencia es una dipolo vertical, el 2sc1971 debe andar en 600 mA, si pongo una resistencia en el colector?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 25, 2017)

Yaqui dijo:


> Daniel necesito de su ayuda por favor he usado PLL de carro->  mpsh10->2n2222->2n4427-->2sc1971 ese sistema está consumiendo 4.1  ≈3.8 Amperios!  (pll 160mA, mpsh10 y 2n2222 juntos 30mA, 2n4427 63mA) el sistema duró 10 segundos prendió y lo apagué, me he quemado los dedos cuando intenté tocar el 2sc1971 el tornillo que sujeta al disipador está como agua para el café,
> 
> El 2n4447 motorola consume 63mAx11.8V seria una potencia de 750 Mw y su eficiencia es de 50% por lo tanto maximo son unos 400 mW que entran al 2sc1971, usé temperatura del cautin baja para  soldar el 2sc1971 y no dañarlo, un corto entre colector y emisor ? ROE de la antena? pero la corte a frecuencia es una dipolo vertical, el 2sc1971 debe andar en 600 mA, si pongo una resistencia en el colector?


Hola Don yaqui , premeramente jo nesesito de lo diagrama esquemactico dese lineal , una buena foto de la montagen tanbien es muy bienvenida , sin eses datos es casi inpossible jo ayudarte a contento , ? cierto ?
!OJO! desafortunadamente hay muuuuchos transistores 2SC1971 falsos (Truxos Chinos) en lo mercado especializado, puede sener tu caso .
!Saludos desde Brasil , seguimos conectados !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Callous (Ago 27, 2018)

Hola a todos amigos. Recientemente mi hermano compró un kit básico premontado de un transmisor FM de 250mW. Entre los dos lo hemos soldado y comprobado que funciona realmente bien para lo que es el kit y su simplicidad pero estábamos intentando mejorar la potencia y hemos encontrado este tema tan interesante del amplificador de 1W de potencia. Tengo la duda de su funcionará bien si lo conecto a la salida de mi kit porque según el análisis necesita una potencia de entrada de 100mW y mi kit da un poco más. Otro tema también es que en la tienda de mi ciudad no tienen el transistor 2n4427 que utiliza tanto el kit como el amplificador de 1W y en su lugar me planteaba si habría problema en usar el 2n3866 que si lo tienen en la tienda (es el que compré para usar en el kit).

Gracias!


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 27, 2018)

Si tengo que elegir el 2N4427 para ese trabajo funciona mejor que el 2N3866; siempre que los dos sean originales.

Si tienes mas potencia de la que necesitas, la bajas y la llevas al nivel optimo de tu próxima etapa de amplificación.

 Hay muchas opciones de como hacer esto y para esos niveles de potencia con hacer un simple atenuador resistivo te funcionara o disminuyes la ganancia de la etapa amplificadora de 1W o disminuyes la salida de la que da 250mW para llevarla a niveles seguros para la próxima.

Como experiencia esta bien ese esquema, como emisora no sirve con los receptores digitales de hoy en día al ser este un sistema analógico y sin ningún tipo de compensación/designación de la frecuencia exacta a emitir....es un tema tratado de forma recurrente en el foro.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Callous (Ago 29, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si tengo que elegir el 2N4427 para ese trabajo funciona mejor que el 2N3866; siempre que los dos sean originales.
> 
> Si tienes mas potencia de la que necesitas, la bajas y la llevas al nivel optimo de tu próxima etapa de amplificación.
> 
> ...


Gracias por responder, te cuento un poco.

Resulta que me confundí y en el Kit de transmisor FM de 250mW no le coloqué el 2n4427 sino que le coloqué el 2n3866 por equivocación y el único 2n4427 que tenía estaba guardado en una bolsa (es un motorola que parece auténtico y de buena calidad). 






He hecho el circuito amplificador con este 2n4427 que me sobraba y todos los valores que daban en las especificaciones (la resistencia embobinada es lo que más me ha costado, no he podido dar 20 espiras y sólo he llegado a 15, espero que no sea un inconveniente muy grande). Este es el resultado de la placa que he montado:





Y aquí junto con la placa del Kit:





También tengo una carga fantasma muy simple que me hice con dos resistencias de 1W en paraleleo, las resistencias son de 82R y 120R que en paralelo me dan un valor de 49R ¿Creéis que me sirven como carga fantasma para ajustar el circuito?





Ahora ya sólo me faltaría conectar la salida del kit a la entrada del amplificador construido pero sospecho que mi kit con el 3866 no da la potencia esperada de 250mW sino que da menos (lo cual me beneficia porque el ampli requiere 100mW de entrada). ¿Poniendo la carga fantasma de 49R como antena y midiendo con el multímetro la tensión en la carga, podría saber la potencia de forma aproximada? no tengo wattimetro ni sonda para calcularlo.

En cualquier caso ¿pasaría algo malo si conectara algo más de 100mW de potencia a la entrada del amplificador?

Gracias!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 29, 2018)

El arreglo de resistencias es perfectamente válido par cargar tu amplificador. Sólo controlá el tiempo que esté funcionando.

Si vas a la hoja de datos de 2n4427 vas a encontrar unas gráficas que van a ayudar a predecir el resultado en determinadas condiciones (potencia de entrada, alimentación, etc).

Al tester le vas a tener que hacer una sondita para poder medir tu rf en la escala de vdc.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2018)

Callous dijo:


> Gracias por responder, te cuento un poco.
> 
> Resulta que me confundí y en el Kit de transmisor FM de 250mW no le coloqué el 2n4427 sino que le coloqué el 2n3866 por equivocación y el único 2n4427 que tenía estaba guardado en una bolsa (es un motorola que parece auténtico y de buena calidad).
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don Callous te recomendo altamente reduzir las dimensiones de las "islas" de tu montagen a 3mm X 3mm , asi ustedes reduz la capacitancia parasitica (esa totalmente indesejable) inerente a els para tierra o masa a pocos pFaradios .
Cuanto a la isla de alimentación DC esa puede quedarse como estas una ves que NO hay RF circulante por esa solamente DC.
Otra dica inportante es enchicar mas los terminales de los capacitores , terminales muy longos si conportan como inductores indesejables.
Cuanto a una sonda de RF , esa ya fue bien discutida aca por ese Foro , basta buscar.
Te recomendo veer ese tema aca : Dummy Load (Carga Fantasma) 50 / 52 Ω
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ago 29, 2018)

hola a todos para @Callous si quieres bajar la potencia al transmisor, solo podes alimentarlo con  menos volt, en la entrada, por ejemplo el PDF que publcas tiene un regulador 7808 para estabilizar la portadora, con esa tension aprox disminuis la salida. Para que te quedes tranquilo y no sobrepasar la potencia de entrada.

PD: OffTopic: no se porque me gusta cada dia mas el metodo Manhattan


----------



## Callous (Ago 30, 2018)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El arreglo de resistencias es perfectamente válido par cargar tu amplificador. Sólo controlá el tiempo que esté funcionando.
> 
> Si vas a la hoja de datos de 2n4427 vas a encontrar unas gráficas que van a ayudar a predecir el resultado en determinadas condiciones (potencia de entrada, alimentación, etc).
> 
> Al tester le vas a tener que hacer una sondita para poder medir tu rf en la escala de vdc.


Esto es lo que he encontrado mirando los datasheets. En principio, aunque la potencia de entrada no sea de 100mW sino algo menos o algo más también debería amplificar.





No he podido hacer la sonda al tester por falta de materiales pero he podido acceder a un analizador de espectros y he medido que el KIT que compré (usando un 3866), entrega aproximadamente 19dBm (80mW) en la portador principal, intuyo que sumando armónicos y demás la potencia será mayor y se acercará a 100-200mW.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Callous te recomendo altamente reduzir las dimensiones de las "islas" de tu montagen a 3mm X 3mm , asi ustedes reduz la capacitancia parasitica (esa totalmente indesejable) inerente a els para tierra o masa a pocos pFaradios .
> Cuanto a la isla de alimentación DC esa puede quedarse como estas una ves que NO hay RF circulante por esa solamente DC.
> Otra dica inportante es enchicar mas los terminales de los capacitores , terminales muy longos si conportan como inductores indesejables.
> Cuanto a una sonda de RF , esa ya fue bien discutida aca por ese Foro , basta buscar.
> ...


Cuando compruebe que el circuito de amplificación funciona bien haré de nuevo el circuito más pequeño y con los terminales super cortos para eliminar efectos parásitos.



Megafrecuencia dijo:


> hola a todos para @Callous si quieres bajar la potencia al transmisor, solo podes alimentarlo con  menos volt, en la entrada, por ejemplo el PDF que publcas tiene un regulador 7808 para estabilizar la portadora, con esa tension aprox disminuis la salida. Para que te quedes tranquilo y no sobrepasar la potencia de entrada.
> 
> PD: OffTopic: no se porque me gusta cada dia mas el metodo Manhattan


Para hacer eso necesitaría dos fuentes de alimentación: una para alimentar a 12V el amplificador y otra de menos para alimentar el KIT pero no tengo dos fuentes de momento .


BUENO ahora he probado el circuito conectando la salida del kit a la entrada del amplificador y parece que no funciona nada. La potencia se atenúa mucho y a la salida del amplificador sólo tengo -16dBm y el transistor 2n4427 no se calienta nada, lo toco con la mano y está frío (parece que no está funcionando). ¿alguien sabe por qué es eso? he montado el circuito amplificador exactamente igual que en la guía pero no funciona 

Gracias.

AÑADO: ¿Sería posible intentar sacar más potencia del KIT de montaje ya comprado usando el 2n4427 y cambiando las resistencias de polarización? del esquema creo que son las resistencias R2 y R3 pero no sé por qué valores cambiarlas para que saque más potencia que 250mW...


----------



## Callous (Ago 30, 2018)

Lo tengo conectado así, yo creo que está bien pero para descartar...





Lo más raro para mi es que el transistor 2n4427 del amplificador no se calienta nada, está completamente frío, como si no funcionara.


----------



## Callous (Ago 30, 2018)

Para dar más ideas, he probado cambiando el 2n4427 por un 3866 que sé seguro que funciona (por ver si había quemado el 4427 o era defectuoso) y el resultado es el mismo, no amplifica ni se calienta nada.

¿Aunque la potencia de la señal en la base del transistor fuera inferior a 100mW (pongamos que es de 20mW) no debería de calentarse el transistor? Estoy completamente bloqueado


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 30, 2018)

Bienvenido al mundo real de la RF donde lo que esta planificado/esquematizado rara vez encuadra exactamente con la realidad.

Hacer caso a los que te dicen achicar las islas del Manhatan y acortar las conexiones de las cosas. Colocaria trimer donde están los capacitores fijos en la base y el colector y si tenes una VK200 bobinada sustituí la bobina que va de la base a GND.

Lo mas probable es que te falte excitación y tengas todo des-adaptado...entrada-salida.

Es importante hacerse de una sonda de RF para "testear"(un voltímetro o mili-voltímetro de RF seria un lujo) la entrada y salida de forma somera como para tener idea que pasa en los circuitos. 

Ric.


----------



## Callous (Ago 31, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Bienvenido al mundo real de la RF donde lo que esta planificado/esquematizado rara vez encuadra exactamente con la realidad.
> 
> Hacer caso a los que te dicen achicar las islas del Manhatan y acortar las conexiones de las cosas. Colocaria trimer donde están los capacitores fijos en la base y el colector y si tenes una VK200 bobinada sustituí la bobina que va de la base a GND.
> 
> ...


Hola Ric gracias por la ayuda.

Probaré a realizar un montaje más pequeños y con los terminales super cortos. VK200 no tengo ahora mismo pero si tengo dos trimmers de color violeta. Cuando dices que los sustituya por los condensadores fijos de base y colector te refieres a los que marco?






Una sonda de RF no puedo hacerme ahora (me faltan diodos) pero me pueden dejar un osciloscopio, ¿serviría un osciloscopio para medir la tensión de la RF y poder calcular la potencia?

Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Ago 31, 2018)

No, sin la sonda de RF, no. Necesitas una sonda de RF. En el Foro hay mucha información para construirlas, usa el buscador.
En cuanto a como efectuar las mediciciones mira aquí y también aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## Callous (Ago 31, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> No, sin la sonda de RF, no. Necesitas una sonda de RF. En el Foro hay mucha información para construirlas, usa el buscador.
> En cuanto a como efectuar las mediciciones mira aquí y también aquí.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Tiago, no sé si me expliqué bien o no te entiendo, me refiero a usar un osciloscopio junto a una sonda BNC que va a la entrada del osciloscopio como esta:





¿eso tampoco seviría?

Gracias

EDITO: He realizo con osciloscopio y la sonda anterior las medidas que creo que son correctas (creo, si me he equivocado disculpas). 






Como ven solo estoy evaluando el kit. Lo alimento con 12V de una fuente de tensión y en los terminales de abajo, que son los de la antena, coloca mi carga fantasma de 49R (82R+120R en paralelo) y en osciloscopio obtengo las siguientes lecturas:





De los múltiples temas de sondas RF obtengo que la potencia transmitida en bornes de esta carga fantasma se calcula como:

P= (tensión^2)/carga fantasma. El problema es que no me aclaro en si he de utilizar el valor RMS o la amplitud (el osciloscopio marca como amplitud el valor pico a pico, la verdadera amplitud es la mitad de lo que marca). En cualquier caso, tanto cogiendo un valor como otro obtengo potencias dentro del valor esperado y en teoría suficientes para excitar la etapa amplificadora:

P1=(2.57^2)/49=0.135W --->con RMS.
P2=(3.6^2)/49=0.26W --->con amplitud.

¿Qué opinan ustedes? yo creo que el kit funciona perfectamente y está entregando suficiente potencia como para excitar el 2n4427 de la posterior etapa amplificadora y que por algún motivo no logro que funcione.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 31, 2018)

En cuanto a los capacitores me refiero a el par C1/C2 y C3 y al par C6/C7 y a C5. Obviamente si no tenes de la capacidad especificada podes dejar uno fijo de valor mas bajo y compensas con el trimer. 

Personalmente me gusta mas el tema de la sonda/voltímetro de RF ya que si se arma con un instrumento analógico, las diferencia de intensidad de señales son visibles sin prestar atención a las magnitudes numéricas.

El problema con el osciloscopio es que debe introducirse la señal hasta dentro del instrumento para ser medida y estas trabajando con señales muy rápidas donde cualquier longitud de cable puede alterar los resultados. 

La sonda, rectifica y convierte a tensión en el mismo lugar y solo transporta esta hasta el multímetro lo que es menos "alterable" que la otra.  

Diodos para la sonda puede usar cualquiera de conmutación tipo 1N4148, 1N914, etc para estos usos, es solo para ayudarte a rastrear lo que pasa en tu circuito, no es para hacer mediciones de precisión las cuales si necesitas debes hacerlas con el instrumental adecuado(Voltímetro de RF, etc). 

Ric.


----------



## Callous (Ago 31, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> En cuanto a los capacitores me refiero a el par C1/C2 y C3 y al par C6/C7 y a C5. Obviamente si no tenes de la capacidad especificada podes dejar uno fijo de valor mas bajo y compensas con el trimer.
> 
> Personalmente me gusta mas el tema de la sonda/voltímetro de RF ya que si se arma con un instrumento analógico, las diferencia de intensidad de señales son visibles sin prestar atención a las magnitudes numéricas.
> 
> ...


Gracias por la ayuda Ric.

Vale, creo que entedí a qué te referías con los trimmers. Si entendí bien, necesitaría 4 trimmers:
1. sustituir paralelo C1/C2;
2. sustituir C3;
3. sustituir C5;
4. sustituir paralelo C6/C7;

¿Entendí bien esta vez? Si entendí bien creo que optaré por sustituir los paralelos C1/C2 y C6/C7 porque solo tengo 2 trimmers como estos (color violeta):





Intentaré hacer una sondita, pero por lo leído en los comentarios se necesita un apantallamiento excelente de la sonda para que funcione medianamente bien y aún así a frecuencias de 80-90MHz parece que es complicado que funcione. Aunque el osciloscopio no sea lo mejor para medir la tensión/potencia y pueda falsear los resultados un poco, con los resultados que obtuve anteriormente no podría descartar falta de potencia para excitar el 4427? Pongamos que en la lectura de 7 V de pico a pico en realidad la medida es falsa y es algo menos, como 6V, aún así seguiría estando por encima de 100mW que serían suficienes para excitar el 4427...

@Daniel Lopes Gracias por tus consejos. Seguí tus indicaciones y estoy volviendo a hacer el amplificador pero más pequeño y cortando todo lo que puedo los terminales tal que así:










¿crees que ahora lo hago bien o todavía es un mal diseño y funcionará mal?

Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 31, 2018)

Necesitas medir que capacidad tienen esos trimer.

Lo recomendables seria colocar el par de trimer en alguna de las dos posiciones(o a la entrada o a la salida) por que si no puede ser que no cambies la situación actual ya que modificarías a medias la adaptación y puede ser que lo hagas en el sentido que no es necesario.

La sonda no tiene mucha ciencia...tomas un pedazo de PCB como el que usaste en la barra de alimentación y con un cutter haces las islas donde pondrás los materiales. Trata de buscar un pedazo de caño de los usados en refrigeración o calefacción y colocas dentro la placa y después de soldar el GND de la placa con el interior del caño sellas con sellador. Como punta usas una de multímetro que se haya cortado el cable y la reciclas. El cable al multímetro es del apantallado para audio, el mas flexible que encuentres sin ser muy fino. 
Puedes usar componentes SMD 1206 que son manejables y te darán una sonda pequeña del grosor de una lápiz.





Ric.


----------



## Callous (Ago 31, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Necesitas medir que capacidad tienen esos trimer.
> 
> Lo recomendables seria colocar el par de trimer en alguna de las dos posiciones(o a la entrada o a la salida) por que si no puede ser que no cambies la situación actual ya que modificarías a medias la adaptación y puede ser que lo hagas en el sentido que no es necesario.
> 
> ...


Gracias por tu interés Ric, me está siendo de mucha ayuda.
Esta tarde he acabado la versión 2 de mi placa base, siguiendo los consejos de @Daniel Lopes volví a hacerla de nuevo con terminales MUY CORTOS e islas pequeñas (creo que podría haberlas hecho aún más pequeñas). El resultado es este...





He optado por seguir las indicaciones del amigo Ric y he sustituído los condensadores de la base del transistor por trimmers.´También estoy usando el transistor 2n3866 que ya probé con anterioridad y no funcionó y como cables para unir ambas placas estoy usando cable RG58 cortado en longitud pequeña. El resultado...





Lo he conectado para probar y... PARECE QUE FUNCIONA SIIIII. Esta vez el transistor del amplificador si que calienta (y mucho) y utilizando el osciloscopio veo que la forma de onda es correcta y la tensión es ligeramente superior a cuando no utilizaba la etapa amplificadora.

Creo que es un primer paso, esta placa nueva me da muchas mejores sensaciones pero aún he de ajustar los trimmers y probar con condensadores de valor fijo, creo que dedicando esfuerzos a afinar bien la adaptación el resultado será mucho mejor.


Gracias a todos! mañana continuaré haciendo pruebas con los trimmers y con condensadores de valor fijo (y no se me olvida el 2n4427, tanto para el kit como para el ampli, actualmente los 2 que hay son 3866 y a 12V el 4427 funcionará mejor, por lo que aún podré sacar algo más de potencia.

EDIT: la sondita que propuso el amigo Ric la intentaré hacer la semana que viene porque necesito algunos diodos que no tengo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2018)

Hola a todos , caro Don Callous  debes canbiar por trimmers ayustables los capacitores ceramicos de la salida y ayustarlos al azar de modo sacar maxima tensión de RF en la garga fictia.
Tambien debes enchicar mas aun las "islas" por donde pasan la RF para reduzir en lo maximo possible las capacitancias parasiticas inerentes que hay para tierra o masa  en ese tipo de montagen.
Debes inserir en serie con la alimentación ramo posictivo (+12V)  un miliamperimetro de modo a puder medir lo consumo dese lineal.
Con auxilio del miliamperimetro puedes ayustar los dos trimmers de entrada para maximo consumo de la fuente (maxima excitación de la Base o maxima transferencia de RF para lo transistor).
Debes enchicar mas aun las conecciones entre la tarjeta excitadora y lo Lineal , o conectar esas duas por meo de un cable coaxial de 50 Ohmios ( tipo RG058U).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gonzalor (Jul 1, 2021)

Gatxan dijo:


> Bueno, he preparado un artículo escaneado de una revista Nueva Electrónica, de los 80´s, en el que se describe el diseño y cálculo de amplificador de potencia de RF. Diferentes tipologías de circuitos y acoplamientos, tablas de inductancias, características de transistores... Todo muy bien explicado con ejemplos y fórmulas sencillas y claras. Os aconsejo imprimirlo y leerlo entero.
> 
> Aquí el enlace de descarga:
> 
> ...


Buenas tardes, tendrías aún la revista o el enlace que mencionas? Gracias


----------



## crimson (Jul 1, 2021)

Fijate por acá, a partir del número 81





						robertobizzarri.net - robertobizzarri Resources and Information.
					

robertobizzarri.net is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, robertobizzarri.net has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




					www.robertobizzarri.net
				



Saludos C


----------

